# REVIEW: Ray Samuels Audio SR-71B balanced portable headphone amp



## Skylab

*[size=14pt]REVIEW: Ray Samuels Audio SR-71B balanced portable headphone amp[/size]*
   
*Overview*
   
Is it really possible that there is yet another level of performance to be squeezed out of a portable headphone amp?  Apparently so.  I would not have believed it, but two amps recently have changed my mind.  One was the Meier Audio Stepdance, which changed my mind about what was possible from a headphone amp, and at a relatively affordable price.
   
And now there is the SR-71B, a relatively small but massively powerful balanced portable amp.  The mere existence of this product was unthinkable a couple short years ago.  I’m glad there are people like Ray Samuels and Jan Meier around to push the performance envelope!
   
Ray offered to send me a loaner of the SR-71B for evaluation, and of course I took him up on his offer.
   
The SR-71B sure is nice looking:
   

   

   

   
*The Sound*
   
I began the evaluation by running the balanced outs (using Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable) of my Yulong D100 DAC into the SR-71B, driving the Hifiman HE-6 via my balanced cable from A Pure Sound (using a short adapter provided by Ray).
   
Listening to _Open_ by Cowboy Junkies, the sound was absolutely ridiculous.  I wasn't quite prepared for how good it was.  While at $600 this amp is far from cheap, it does an astonishing job driving the HE-6.  I was genuinely impressed as to how powerful, detailed, and yet smooth the sound was.  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my Decware Mini-Torri, but overall it was really, really good sounding, and it was hard to imagine that there could bethis much power available from such a small, batter operated amp.
   
   
The bass was really impressive.  Ray’s amps have always had excellent bass, I thought, but the SR-71B has some incredibly deep, powerful bass, and it managed that even with the HE-6.  The bass from Dave Matthews Band’s “Two Step” was reproduced in all its explosive and subterranean glory.  Same with the bass notes on Cowboy Junkies’ “Beneath the Gate”.  The bass was very well defined as well as being very deep and powerful .  That the SR-71B can accomplish this with the HE-6 is nothing short of astonishing.
   
The mids are incredibly open and transparent.  They have a little of that RSA warmth, but I’s say they are the most neutral mids of any RSA amp yet, and that’s saying something.  The HE-6 are supremely transparent in the mids, and will reveal almost anything, and the SR-71B acquitted itself amazingly well here.  Margo Timmins’ layered vocals on “Small Swift Birds” were very cleanly reproduced.  Same with Alison Krauss’s wonderful but delicate signing on “Maybe”.  And on the acoustic version of Porcupine Tree’s “Time Flies”, which features only Steven Wilson’s vocals and acoustic guitar and John Wesley’s vocals and electric guitar – essentially ALL midrange – things stayed clean and well sorted out and delineated, which in that track is no easy trick if the mids are not up to snuff.   The transparency of the SR-71B allowed these songs to really deliver emotionally.  I could also hear distortion on CD’s with brickwall compression, too, unfortunately.  Such is life.
   
Soundstaging was excellent, but here was an area where I felt it was not quite on par with the Concerto.  Even with the Concerto’s crossfeed off, the Meier amp had more soundstage width and depth.  But this was only slightly noticeable. In the highly atmospheric “2-1” from Imogen Heap’s new “Ellipse” LP, I did feel that the SR-71B was slightly shrinking the soundstage, but this was only noticeable on direct comparison.  This track also showed the SR-71B’s excellent deep bass capabilities, as well as its treble extension, ability to sort out details, have explosive dynamic swings and reproduce female vocals and strings well.  This song is a one-track hi-fi demo, and puts maximum stress on an amp – and the SR-71B sailed through the test very, very well.
   
If there was an Achilles heel to the SR-71B at all, it was that I felt there was a very slight lack of top end extension and air compared to the very best portable headphone amps, or home amps.  This was offset by just a tiny bit of extra energy in the treble presence region.  I consider this to be the hallmark of the RSA “house sound”, to the extent that there is one.  The treble was very clean, transparent, and grainless, but it is just short of dead neutral, and I would have preferred personally to have the presence region lessened and the top end extension just a bit more noticeable.  But this was just a very, very subtle shading that came to light only in very careful, level-matched comparisons.
   
   
   
*Configurations and Comparisons*
   

I compared the SR-71B to some of my home amps that can drive the HE-6, and it seems to me that the SR71B can indeed drive the HE-6 adequately.  I spent a short amount of time listening FAR louder than I normally would, and far louder than anyone actually should.  There was still no audible clipping or distortion, and the sound was clean and unstressed.  I still hear just a little congestion during very loud and busy passages, but I have heard that from home amps trying to drive the HE-6 as well.   The HE-6 had no problem driving the HE-6 to crazy loud levels, with only the very slightest hint it’s breaking a sweat.  That’s pretty impressive.
   
The SR-71B uses a phase splitter to take the single ended input and run it through the amp balanced.  Either of its inputs uses the entire amp, and can feed the balanced output.  But a balanced source is very likely to be stronger than a SE one.  The only practical implication of this will be what is the maximum amount the amp will be able to amplify the lower voltage input. 
   
And indeed, this was my expereicne.  Using my iPad as a source, via the dock connector with an ALO LOD cable, feeding the SE input of the HE-6, and using somewhat soft source material but with wide dynamic range ("Aja" from Steely Dan), I could get to full rotation on the SR-71B and I would classify the volume as only "loud", not crazy loud.  The sound was still excellent, louder than I would normally listen (by a good margin), and there is still zero clipping or distortion. And on songs that have a higher average level, the HE-6 can still be driven to clean but stupid-loud levels.But I have no idea what the output voltage of the iPad's line out via dock connector actually is.  My guess it's below the standard 2V. 
   
Using my trust Rat Shack SPL meter, I measured the output of the HE-6 using the SR-71B in high gain, and with the volume maxed, with the iPad serving as the source, into the SE input of the SR-71B.  Using a song I consider to be somewhat quietly recorded ("Solid Ground" by The Radiators from Total Evaporation), I was able to get 94 dBA peaks.  On a recording at a hotter level ("Good Times Bad Times" from Led Zeppelin 1), I was able to get 100 dBA peaks.  At that level (which I will only listen to for a few seconds, lest I risk hearing damage), I could detect no audible distortion.  I really cannot say if the sound was "good" or not, as sound that loud bothers my ears.  But I can say it was "clean".
   
Given that the HE-6 is one of the least sensitive/efficient headphones on the market, however, I would say that this "torture test" satisfies me that the SR-71B will be able to drive the HE-6 balanced even from in's SE input in the vast majority of cases, for all but the volume- craziest of you – and you people should reform, before you’re deaf!
   
I think the SR-71B drives the HE-6 slightly better than the Meier Concerto does, but the HE-6 is a stretch for the Concerto (and note here I am talking about the home Concerto, not the portable Stepdance!).  My big tube amps (all but one of which can drive speakers) do sound a bit better with the HE-6 than the SR-71B...but they are all at least 2x the price, and 50 times the weight...
   
The next torture test was to drive the Beyer T1 single-ended.  My T1 are not balanced, so there was no way to try them in this mode.  The SR-71B still has to be used in high-gain mode to power the T1 to stupid-loud levels, but my normal listening levels were attainable at 2:00 on the volume control in medium gain.  Not too shabby.
   
However, I slightly preferred the sound of the Meier Stepdance driving the T1 than the SR-71B.  The preference was only slight, but I felt that the T1 sounded just a little thin on the SR-71B.  I’m not sure if this is due to their being used single ended, or if it’s just the sound signature of the amp, but it was for repeatable – when I would switch from the Stepdance to the SR-71B (having carefully matched levels with my SPL meter), the Stepdance was just a little more transparent, and a little more open sounding in the treble.  The Stepdance is an absolutely outstanding amp, though, and drains battery pretty fast in its effort to deliver maximum sound quality.  And the SR-71B still sounded outstanding powering the T1’s – and really driving 600 ohm cans well is something very few portable amps can really do.
Same story with the LCD-2 and Edition 8, which again I do not have balanced cables for.  Used just single-ended across the board, the SR-71B is very good indeed, but I marginally preferred the Meier Stepdance with these single ended headphones, although I really wished I had had a balanced cable for the LCD-2 to use with the SR-71B.
   
   
*Conclusions*
   
The SR-71B is really kind of a hard product for me to review in some respects.  It delivers truly incredible performance, in an almost astounding manner, in an application that I don’t personally have any real use for.  I tested it balanced source – balanced amp – balanced headphone, and in that application it was really amazing.  I tested it SE source – balanced amp – balanced headphone, and again, amazingly good performance.  In these two modes, it’s a special amplifier.  I couldn’t believe what it was able to deliver with the very-hard-to-drive HifiMan HE-6.
   
But used single-ended across the board, the amp is merely excellent.  Unless you plan to use it balanced, either now or in the future, I’d save money and buy the Meier Stepdance, or RSA’s own P-51 Mustang if you don’t need huge amounts of power.
   
As such, for me personally, as good as I feel the SR-71B can be when used balanced, I will not be buying the review loaner.  I don't think it's better than the Meier Stepdance when it's used purely single ended, and I personally have no need for a balanced portable amp.  My main portable headphones are the supremely easy to drive Beyer t50p, which sound great with the Stepdance and the RSA P-51 Mustang.  My only balanced headphones are the HE-6, and while the SR-71B is very impressive with the HE-6, but it's not as good as my big home tube amps like the Leben or Decware, and as such I personally don't really have any reason to buy it.  
   
But for anyone needed, or just wanting, a very powerful portable amp, or if you are looking for a powerful balanced amp for both home and portable use, and either don’t want or cannot afford to have multiple different amps, the SR-71B is really an astounding product, and it’s hard to believe what it’s capable of doing.  It certainly is in the very top echelon on portable amp performance, and in fact, in its shining application, actually redefines what portable amp performance means.  Ray’s delivered the unthinkable.  I wonder what he will think of next!


----------



## warp08

Nice work, Skylab, especially on such a short notice.  Can't wait to compare the SR71B with my Apache as well as  the iBasso PB1 Toucan.  I agree with you, no point in buying into this particular amp, unless one has or plans to obtain balanced interconnects and appropriately cabled headphones or IEMs to pair.


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

thanks skylab, appreciate the writeup.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Nice review! I heard the HE-6 and SR-71B combo and I can definitely vouch for the excellent sound. This seems to be one of the few portables that can convincingly double as a desktop amp. You can actually use this portably and balanced with the Ibasso Boomslang balanced DAC. Now I want to know when Ray releasing his portable balanced DAC...


----------



## Audio Addict

Thanks Skylab for taking the time to put your thoughts here on Head-Fi.  It really helps everyone make the informed decision.


----------



## Jalo

Sky, So much work during the holiday season to do this review, thanks very much.  But I thought you were going to compare the Stepdance, SR71b and the Lisa L3 togehter?  What happen to Lisa?  Did she go caroling


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Sky, So much work during the holiday season to do this review, thanks very much.  But I thought you were going to compare the Stepdance, SR71b and the Lisa L3 togehter?  What happen to Lisa?  Did she go caroling


 

 Didn't get to that yet - that will be done separately.


----------



## Jalo

Sky, one more question if I may, forget about the difference between balance and single ended for a moment and also whether you have any use for the SR71b or not, and also whether you preferred SE to balance or not.  If judging straightly and purely on SQ basis, how would you compare the Stepdance to the SR71B.  The SR71B and the Stepdance represent Ray's and Jan's best effort and interpretation to portable amplification.  It is their best creation at the moment, could you please tell us your thoughts which one of these will you take to an island for two years (provided that island has electricity)


----------



## maxjam

So would you say the SR-71B in balanced mode does actually sound better then the Stepdance single ended? I'm considering a new amp for my Westone ES5's and not sure which to order.


----------



## flargosa

Skylab, thanks for the informative review, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## cooperpwc

Excellent informative review, Skylab.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Sky, one more question if I may, forget about the difference between balance and single ended for a moment and also whether you have any use for the SR71b or not, and also whether you preferred SE to balance or not.  If judging straightly and purely on SQ basis, how would you compare the Stepdance to the SR71B.  The SR71B and the Stepdance represent Ray's and Jan's best effort and interpretation to portable amplification.  It is their best creation at the moment, could you please tell us your thoughts which one of these will you take to an island for two years (provided that island has electricity)


 
   
  Quote: 





maxjam said:


> So would you say the SR-71B in balanced mode does actually sound better then the Stepdance single ended? I'm considering a new amp for my Westone ES5's and not sure which to order.


 

 Unfortunately, I am not well equipped to answer that question, as I lack a good headphone to answer it with.  The only balanced headphone I was able to use was the HE-6.  The Stepdance really isn't up to the task of driving the HE-6.  Did the RSA SR-71B > HE-6 sound better than the Meier Stepdance > Beyer T1?  Yes.  Does that mean the SR-71B sounds better in absolute terms than the Stepdance?  Not necessarily, no.  It may well, but without having a balanced headphone that I could also reasonably ask the Stepdance to drive single-ended, I just can't draw a firm colclusion on that.  Some other reviewer will have to do that...Got that Jamato?


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent Review Skylab!
   
  Really informative as per usual with you!
   
  I am even happier the stepdance can compete so well with Amps considerably more expensive, I think it is testament to Dr Meier, especially considering  the cost of the amp includes shipping!!
   
  Well done Ray on yet another excellent Ground braking amp!


----------



## estreeter

Rob, given that I haven't heard any of the amps you compare the SR71B with, and I only own single-ended headphones,* the Stepdance emerges from this as the clear 'winner' on a bang-for-buck basis*.  
   
  I know - one man's opinion - but I value the fact that you have heard so many amps and still been consistent in relation to your top 3 tier portable amps. This was a good result for Ray, IMO, and anyone with balanced headphones - it just isnt the silver bullet that some on Head-Fi seem to be looking for, and I doubt that Ray intended it to be such a bullet. The L3 will be over my budget, particularly with a dedicated PSU ala Lisa III - its a fait accompli for the Stepdance.
   
  For those with balanced headphones, I'm sure that they are still grinding their teeth re a comparison between the SR71B and the iBasso DB1/PB1 combination, but thats all academic for mine  
   
  Thanks for the review.


----------



## frankieboy21

An excellent write -up Skylab. In your opinion, could this amp drive the AKG K-1000's?


----------



## Skylab

frankieboy21 said:


> An excellent write -up Skylab. In your opinion, could this amp drive the AKG K-1000's?





 

Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately, having never owned K1000's, I can't answer that question.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Rob, given that I haven't heard any of the amps you compare the SR71B with, and I only own single-ended headphones,* the Stepdance emerges from this as the clear 'winner' on a bang-for-buck basis*.
> 
> I know - one man's opinion - but I value the fact that you have heard so many amps and still been consistent in relation to your top 3 tier portable amps. This was a good result for Ray, IMO, and anyone with balanced headphones - it just isnt the silver bullet that some on Head-Fi seem to be looking for, and I doubt that Ray intended it to be such a bullet. The L3 will be over my budget, particularly with a dedicated PSU ala Lisa III - its a fait accompli for the Stepdance.
> 
> ...


 
  What about the Toucan? Isn't that the bang for the buck winner? Maybe it doesn't quite beat out the Stepdance single ended, but balanced it seems to be pretty close to the SR71B. It costs a third less than the Stepdance and about two thirds less than the SR71B. This is kind of OT, but I felt it needed to be said.
   
  Note that I did listen to the SR71B driving the HE-6 and can not say anything bad about it, rather it is an excellent performer that wowed both my dad and I. I just think at $229 the Toucan is the clear bang for the buck winner.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately, having never owned K1000's, I can't answer that question.


 

 I will be able to test that once my XLR4 female-to-Protector male adapter and the SR71B arrives.  I know the Toucan can, so I would think the SR71B would be able to do it as well to a similar extent, but we'll see.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> What about the Toucan? Isn't that the bang for the buck winner? Maybe it doesn't quite beat out the Stepdance single ended, but balanced it seems to be pretty close to the SR71B. It costs a third less than the Stepdance and about two thirds less than the SR71B. This is kind of OT, but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Note that I did listen to the SR71B driving the HE-6 and can not say anything bad about it, rather it is an excellent performer that wowed both my dad and I. I just think at $229 the Toucan is the clear bang for the buck winner.


 


  Not for me - as I said, I dont own any balanced headphones. Its one thing to say 'seems to be close to the SR71B', but what are you basing that on ? Numbers on a page ?
   
  Rob has pointed out previously that iBasso don't send him review samples after he gave one of their amps a less-than-favourable review, so we are unlikely to get a P4-Stepdance comparison - feel free to buy both and give us your impressions. I dont have that kind of budget, forcing me to choose one or the other.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, if you have no balanced phones, then the Stepdance might be better. However, the Toucan may still have a better bang for the buck as Skylab reviewed it single ended very favorably in his portable thread. Hiflight runs his K1000s off the Toucan fairly well and another member runs his HE-6 with it and loves it, so it is not just numbers on paper. This is getting OT, so I am going to wait for more impressions of the amp, especially with phones other than the HE-6.


----------



## cooperpwc

GeorgeGoodman, is bang for the buck defined as SQ divided by price? If so, the absolute (not relative) consideration of how much SQ one can afford will be relevant to many people, not just maxing out the ratio. 

(To be clear, Skykab did not rate the single-ended Toucan as highly as the Stepdance.)


----------



## Skylab

Indeed, IMO the single ended Toucan is not in the same league as the Stepdance, or the single ended SR-71B.

Now I would respectfully request that this thread return to a discussion of the SR-71B


----------



## debitsohn

too bad i had to sell my toucan to purchase the sr71b otherwise i could do a little comparison from my dacmagic balanced > sr71b & toucan > balanced t1.
  i wonder how the sr71b will do with the jh16 vs the toucan or stepdance.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Indeed, IMO the single ended Toucan is not in the same league as the Stepdance, or the single ended SR-71B.
> 
> Now I would respectfully request that this thread return to a discussion of the SR-71B


 

 There you have it - SR71B and Stepdance *in a different league altogether when comparing single-ended operation* - that is all I need to hear.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Thanks for the review Rob.  I'm thinking you need moar balanced phones...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Thanks for the review Rob.  I'm thinking you need moar balanced phones...


 


  this


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is SR-71B better than The Protector ?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Thanks for the review Rob.  I'm thinking you need moar balanced phones...


 

 LOL - maybe I do.  I have a lot of headphones - I guess the question is which to balance?  I should order a balanced cable for the LCD-2 at least - that doesn't require any mods. 
   


  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is SR-71B better than The Protector ?


 

 I believe so, yes.  It's certainly much more powerful, that's for sure.  I don't have a Protector so I can't say for sure, but from memory I would say it's better, and again the SR-71B is definitely much more powerful.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is SR-71B better than The Protector ?


 

 I have yet to hear the finished product, but to my ears, even the prototype sounded better than the Protector when I compared them side-by-side back in August at Can Fest.  So I would expect the answer is "yes" in virtually all aspects with the exception of battery life.  But I defer to Skylab and/or anyone else who has auditioned them side-by-side since the production version has been released.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You even have to ask? The only answer here that would do us proud: "all of them".
   
  I say reterminate to a small 4 pin connector at the end, then make up a variety of adapter cables for single ended or xlr or 6 pin use.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I called Ray Monday and my order should have gone out yesterday in the first batch.  And I still have my Protector so in a few days, I should be able to compare them side by side.  I don't have the vast experience as Sky, but in side by side comparision, I think I should be able to tell if there is any difference at all.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> You even have to ask? The only answer here that would do us proud: "all of them".
> 
> I say reterminate to a small 4 pin connector at the end, then make up a variety of adapter cables for single ended or xlr or 6 pin use.


 

 That's not going to happen.  I'm not a big believer in balanced as a general rule, and none of my amps are balanced.  Not going to add a bunch of additional connector and wires just to make you guys happy


----------



## Armaegis

Are you resisting peer pressure? Pfft, that's not the headfi way


----------



## Goronok

Thanks for the awesome review Skylab.  I'm really thinking about picking one of these amps up, is there any way you can post a picture or two of the amp next to your ipad?  It's hard from all of the pictures i've seen to get a good idea for how big this unit actually is.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





goronok said:


> Thanks for the awesome review Skylab.  I'm really thinking about picking one of these amps up, is there any way you can post a picture or two of the amp next to your ipad?  It's hard from all of the pictures i've seen to get a good idea for how big this unit actually is.


 


  Here it is with my Blackberry bold on one side and the Meier Stepdance on the other.


----------



## Goronok

Thanks for the quick reply.  Looks like it might pair nicely with my iMod/iPhone4.  Are the edges on that front bezel sharp?


----------



## debitsohn

great pic to show its size vs the SD
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LevA

off topic, but I really wish meier would come up with better design in casing...
  is the stepdance not flat on the top?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





leva said:


> off topic, but I really wish meier would come up with better design in casing...
> is the stepdance not flat on the top?


 


  It is very slightly curved but I have not found it to be an issue in having my ipod classic on top secured with a rubber wrist-type band. It is such a subtle curve that it seems to not effect the pairing.
  Pictures do not do this amp justice, the quality of brush work on the metal reminds me of the texture of Japanese rice paper and the end caps are nice and thick, the whole thing feels really solid!


----------



## RedBull

Thanks Skylab, YOU DID IT AGAIN!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as always, very nice write up and easy to read.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

  INITIAL IMPRESSIONS SR-71B (updated with more details from an edited copy of this post that I put in another thread last night):
   
  My SR-71b arrived on the 22nd, and I have only had time to try the HE-6 and JH13Pro balanced with the SR-71b so far.  The SR-71b sounded great right out of the box, but I'm still giving it some burn-in with music into my balanced JH13Pro.  After some listening with the HE-6 balanced I can say that the SR-71b is "significantly" more powerful than my balanced Protector (using TWag "Protector to 4-pin XLR" adapter). 
   
  While the Protector drives my HD600 and HE-5 LE with authority, it can only maintain "conversation level" volumes with the HE-6; but the SR-71b drives the HE-6 better than I ever hoped.  I didn't believe it until I heard it for myself.  And it's not just in having enough power, but the sound quality is also superb.  I would have to say the treble quality is smoother than the Protector in balanced mode so far.  Bass, mids and highs are all excellent and balanced in respect to each other.  So, in both power and sound quality I'd say the SR-71b has an edge over the Protector, and that's with less than 24 hours on the SR-71b and over 1,000 hours on the Protector.  One thing to note is that the Protector in balanced mode sounds slightly more aggressive than the SR-71b or P-51, although less so via single ended mode.  While the Protector has been perfect for my balanced JH13Pro, the SR-71b is every bit as good or better with them and yet not too forward with the HE-6.  (I have not swapped over my Westone IEM to the balanced TWag cable yet, as it's too early in my ownership to try anything else.)  I will compare the balanced output vs SE output later.
   
  There are several other amps that I reported on in the HE-6 threads, including the HDP, SAC KH1000, EF5, WA6 and ZDT.  I haven't compared the SR-71b yet to them, but I can say that I do believe it's a better match than HDP, SAC or EF5 in terms of sonic synergy and balance because I'm enjoying the combo more.  I previously felt that the SAC and HDP amps could be slightly bright with HE-6 as the volumes got higher, and the EF5 had a good balance but lacked the detail and soundstage of the other amps.  I'm certain that I would pick the SR-71b over any three of those amps for my HE-6.  I'm surprised that I can turn it to max volume without signs or strain or distortion like with the above desktop headphone amps.  My ZDT also allows me to max out the volume with the HE-6 without any distortion, and I would not be surprised of the SR-71b can match volume levels with the ZDT, based on what I am hearing up here in my bedroom rig.  The SR-71b is clearly more powerful driving the HE-6 than my WA6, although I didn't have many complaints about the sound quality at normal volumes with the WA6.  The WA6 is phenomenal with the JH13Pro, and it's too early to say how the SR-71b compares, although I am not hearing anything that I would want to change or fix with the SR-71b.  
   
  As stated above, I have not had time to try any other full size phones or IEM with it yet.  I am planning to order a balanced LCD-2 Silver Dragon cable in the next week or two, so I'll be able to listen like I did at RMAF with the demo SR-71b and LCD-2 - I loved that combo there.  My HE-5, HE-5 LE, HD600, HD800 are already balanced with a 4-pin XLR like the HE-6, and I'll try them later on the SR-71b.  Plus with my Protector adapter and my APS V3 1/8" adapter I can use all these phones on any of my amps.  So that will make comparing amps easier later.  
   
  I wanted another small balanced SS amp, and I have gotten my wish.  So far, just with these two phones I have no regrets about spending $614 on the SR-71b, and all my desires to repair my balanced Single Power Square Wave XL's broken PSU have evaporated (other than to fix it in order to sell it).


----------



## Skylab

Good stuff, Larry - thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Good stuff, Larry - thanks!


 

 Rob, I can understand when all you have is full size phones or single ended phones, in combination with such good full size amps, that it's not a priority to get an SR-71b.  Especially with how good the Stepdance and P-51 sound single ended with reasonably efficient phones.  Certainly if you didn't have the mini Tori or Leben amps I think the SR-71b would be more attractive because of how they drive your HE-6 in balanced mode.  If you had re-cabled IEM you'd also find the balanced output to have better imaging and soundstage, even though they don't need the extra power.
   
  In my case, I actually use my laptop rig more than my main headphone rig, using a 4 port USB hub to feed my Macbook into a variety of DACs and amps.  I have (1) the Pico DAC > Protector/SR-71b, (2) uDAC-2 > Audioengine A2, (3) Nuforce HDP > ALO Amphora, and (4) Apogee mini-DAC > Woo WA6 and eXStatA with loop out into SAC KH1000 amp. This way I have a combination that suits a wide variety of IEM and full size phones, and I can give impressions about the combos on the forums.
   
  The main rig that typically moves around the house with my Macbook when I go to another room is the Pico DAC > Protector (and now SR-71b) with the TWag'd JH13Pro or ES5 (or the HE-5 LE if I want full size phones).  Sometimes it's the iPad or HM-801 instead of Macbook as source.  Now I can also use my HE-6 anywhere around the house, and the HD800 also sound better/smoother with the SR-71b than with the Protector.  Once I get my Silver Dragon cable for LCD-2 I'll use those too, and that was one of my favorite combos at RMAF.  I would like to get the 5 foot cable with mini-XLR, plus one adapter for 4-pin XLR and one adapter for Protector/SR-71b.  This way I don't have to deal with a heavy 4-pin XLR mail and female connecter in the middle of a cable when I'm moving around with it.  With current finances, I may just get a stock balanced LCD-2 cable.
   
  Either way, once I test battery life, if it's good enough I may end up selling the smaller Protector.  Prior to the SR-71b, having the Pico DAC-only with both Pico Slim and Protector covered playing music with most of my headphones portably; and other than smaller size and better battery life I can't see a reason to have both the Protector and SR-71b.  While the ES5 and HD800 were not as good with Protector as with Pico Slim, they are pretty good with the SR-71b.  The Pico DAC > Slim has been good for efficient phones/IEM and is warm and more laid back sounding, while Pico DAC > Protector was more energetic, powerful and forward.  With both amps their sound signatures covered a wide variety of phones and IEM.  But the SR-71b seems to fall right in between the other two.
   
  FURTHER IMPRESSIONS:
   
  I did briefly try my Westone ES5 single ended with stock cable through the SR-71b and I love the sound.  Usually I say the ES5 with balanced TWag cable and Protector doesn't have the best synergy.  However, I would be perfectly happy to listen to them either way with this amp, as much as or more than any of my other portable amps.  It's time consuming to try to swap cables and compare the balanced vs single ended output with IEM, but I will get to that eventually.  
   
  However, I am finding that the LCD-2 single ended with stock cable on the SR-71b is not nearly as impressive as I recall hearing when balanced with balanced Silver Dragon at RMAF.  The SE output into LCD-2 seems to lack a solid foundation and extenstion/impact like I heard with them balanced with the prototype amp.  It's also more closed in sounding and 2D in depth via 1/8" jack, and can't play them nearly as loud without distortion as it did at RMAF balanced.  Apparently the SE output current delivery is not as good (not just voltage swing) and the LCD-2 single ended off the SR-71b is not really any better than out of my $130 uDAC-2.  The LCD-2 still sound best through my maxed WA6.  I will definitely have to try other full size phones single-ended with the SR-71b, but based on how it sounded balanced with LCD-2 at RMAF it's like a whole different amp via SE output, except with IEM where the SE output is very good.  I absolutely must get a balanced cable for the LCD-2, hoping they sound as good as I recall.
   
  Later I'll report on single ended vs balanced HD600, HD800, HE-5 LE and HE-6 through the SR-71b, if you don't mind me hijacking your review thread so I don't have to start another.  We already have two threads discussing the SR-71b in detail.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Something else to add tonight - with Bink Audio Test CD and my ES5 or JH13Pro custom IEM with TWag balanced cable I'm finding the SR-71b's very deep bass to be rolled off below 30Hz.  While my well burned-in Protector is strong down to 20Hz with both of these IEM tonight, the SR-71b is almost silent at 20Hz and several dB down at 25Hz.  I'm hoping this is just a burn-in issue and that more hours will fix this.  With Bella Sonus album Enamoured, in the first track "From a Standstill" some of the deep bass notes in the intro are missing.  I can hear the notes just fine with my Protector (using Pico DAC-only out of Macbook Pro).  
   
  Skylab, can you test the SR-71b vs other amps with some test tones and your deepest playing phones?  I'll try some other DAC's or sources, but that shouldn't matter since the Protector is playing down deeper tonight with the same DAC.
   
  Otherwise, I'm really happy with the sound.  There is no graininess for me, and the SR-71b is a much better match for my ES5 than my Protector.  Previously I preferred the ES5 on the Pico Slim, but the SR-71b is also a very good choice, and it's smoother than the Protector.  The combo sounds so good that for now I'm leaving the ES5 paired with the SR-71b and TWag balanced cable.  Usually I keep the ES5 with me to use with my Pico Slim that I keep in my pocket.


----------



## jamato8

Larry it is like we are hearing two different amps. I listened both balanced and single ended to all types of music from cello to bass heavy well recorded rock and organ music. Both single ended and balanced the 71B drove my LCD-2 with ease. Turning up the volume in SE not only was loud with the LCD-2 but also nothing changed from what it was at a lower volume. The stage did not collapse, nothing compressed and no clipping occurred. On my test tracks I can go down to 16hz with the LCD-2 in balanced with good usable bass at 20hz and with the JH13's 25hz as they rattle when lower than 25hz, which isn't the fault of the 71B. I am running the 71B with the Boomslang and I have used the MB-1 dual dac.


----------



## Gorthon

Using the boomslang DAC with the Heartbeat track (FLAC) off the Open Your Ears album from HDTracks/Headfi I am able to easily hear the 50,40,30, and 20 herts signals with my balanced RS1's.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Larry it is like we are hearing two different amps. I listened both balanced and single ended to all types of music from cello to bass heavy well recorded rock and organ music. Both single ended and balanced the 71B drove my LCD-2 with ease. Turning up the volume in SE not only was loud with the LCD-2 but also nothing changed from what it was at a lower volume. The stage did not collapse, nothing compressed and no clipping occurred. On my test tracks I can go down to 16hz with the LCD-2 in balanced with good usable bass at 20hz and with the JH13's 25hz as they rattle when lower than 25hz, which isn't the fault of the 71B. I am running the 71B with the Boomslang and I have used the MB-1 dual dac.


 

 I hope there is nothing wrong with my unit.


----------



## Jalo

Larry and Jam, I also hope there is nothing wrong with my unit.  I used my Ipod and SE through ALO SXC LOD to 71B and out balance through TWag to my JH13.  I do hear some graininess,  At first I thought it may be my music but when I switch off with the Pico Slim, the graininess is gone.  Beside I've been charging for three days now and I still see a red power on light.  I need to call Ray next Monday about this problem.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Larry and Jam, I also hope there is nothing wrong with my unit.  I used my Ipod and SE through ALO SXC LOD to 71B and out balance through TWag to my JH13.  I do hear some graininess,  At first I thought it may be my music but when I switch off with the Pico Slim, the graininess is gone.  Beside I've been charging for three days now and I still see a red power on light.  I need to call Ray next Monday about this problem.


 
  If you mean hiss is gone when the source is unplugged, then the hiss or graininess is coming from the source and not the amp. On the charging, yes, I would contact Ray.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Hi Jalo...
  What light are you looking at while charging?
  I hope you are looking at the the LED on the CHARGER, red when charging, turns to GREEN LED when fully charged.
  Ray Samuels

  
  Quote: 





jalo said:


> Larry and Jam, I also hope there is nothing wrong with my unit.  I used my Ipod and SE through ALO SXC LOD to 71B and out balance through TWag to my JH13.  I do hear some graininess,  At first I thought it may be my music but when I switch off with the Pico Slim, the graininess is gone.  Beside I've been charging for three days now and I still see a red power on light.  I need to call Ray next Monday about this problem.


----------



## Jalo

Ray, thanks for solving my problem.  I was looking at the light next to the power switch on the amp and it has been red for the last three days.  But I can see the green light on the charger.  so I am fine with the light issue.  Now I hope the unit will further improve with burn in.  It is now around 40 hours.  Thanks again.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have been trying various balanced phones such as HE-6, T-1, Jh-13PRO and currently the HD600. I must say everything has been enjoyable with the SR-71B. I am still using it single ended with my Meredian as a source either direct as a CD player or using its internal DAC with music delivered through a squeezebox duet and my laptop.

I did spend a little time comparing it directly with the Protector using an iTouch with Ray's LOD. The headphones were my JH-13. At this point, I slightly preferred the Protector. I know others have preferred the SR-71B. Time will tell as the SR-71B breaks in.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I did spend a little time comparing it directly with the Protector using an iTouch with Ray's LOD. The headphones were my JH-13. At this point, I slightly preferred the Protector. I know others have preferred the SR-71B. Time will tell as the SR-71B breaks in.


 

 I have the same reaction with my Protector-71B and JH13 comparison.  Of course, we all know that the Protector is burn in but not the 71B. So I am wondering if the 71b may need more burn in with iem and sensitive phones but not so with fullsize cans like my HD800 and LCD2.  They sounded perfect out of the box.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Jam, it is not the hissing, it's graininess that I hear,  I compared it to my Protector and Pico Slim and they both sound smoother.  I attribute it to burn in for now.


----------



## Jalo

I have another anomaly that I noticed and I want some feedback from you 71B owners.  I am listening to the 71B with Balance out (TWag cable) to my JH13.  Input is SE from Ipod classic.  On some songs with lower recording level, I find I can turn the volume to the max position on Low gain (I usually do listen on the loud side).  This is very unusual for several reasons.  First balance out should give me higher volume and second the 71B is suppose to have more power than the Protector, and third JH13 is not that hard to drive.  I've just switched between the Protector and 71B on the same songs from the Ipod Classic and on the Protector I can only go to 2:00 whereas on the 71B Max.  Does anyone of you notice the same phonomenon or trend?  You may not listen as loud as mine but do you notice that on same gain level (i.e. Low) that you turn the 71b higher than the Protector?


----------



## jamato8

It would seem to me that the two amps have a different gain for each gain level. They don't use the same topology or op amps so that wouldn't surprise me. Power doesn't have anything to do with gain or volume and will only affect volume when you go to a point of clipping where one amp with less power can go no louder but an amp with maybe double the power will go louder at the same point without clipping.  
   
  I am not clear. Are you saying the Protector is louder when operated totally single ended when compared to the 71B in balanced or are both amps outputting a balanced signal with a single ended input?


----------



## Nabil

For those using/testing the SR-71B with the HE-6; what gain setting are you using on the SR-71B?


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Ray, thanks for solving my problem.  I was looking at the light next to the power switch on the amp and it has been red for the last three days.


 

 Hopefully that red light won't change to green, LOL.  I'm glad to hear your SR71B works as designed and not malfunctioning.


----------



## wht

I received my SR-71B today.  Presently using it single-ended.  My initial impression is that it is on par with the Concerto in driving the LCD-2.


----------



## Nabil

Where can I get a cable that allows me to connect the balanced output of the Boomslang DAC to the balanced input of the SR-71B? I tried searching the site and Google but did not find anything.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





nabil said:


> Where can I get a cable that allows me to connect the balanced output of the Boomslang DAC to the balanced input of the SR-71B? I tried searching the site and Google but did not find anything.


 

 That's because up until now there was no need for it.  I placed a custom order at Whiplash Audio for one a month ago and I got it last week.  I'm sure other vendors will soon offer similar products.  I just prefer the premium TWag cables, because I use it pretty much across the board.


----------



## debitsohn

yea id contact whiplash or moon audio. both craig and drew are world class business owners and do beautiful work


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> It would seem to me that the two amps have a different gain for each gain level. They don't use the same topology or op amps so that wouldn't surprise me. Power doesn't have anything to do with gain or volume and will only affect volume when you go to a point of clipping where one amp with less power can go no louder but an amp with maybe double the power will go louder at the same point without clipping.
> 
> I am not clear. Are you saying the Protector is louder when operated totally single ended when compared to the 71B in balanced or are both amps outputting a balanced signal with a single ended input?


 
  Jam. you may be right with different gain for the same gain level for the 71b and the Protector.  You would think Ray would do all the portable amps the same way, but then he may not.  Ray will have to chime in.
   
  I mean both amps outputting a balanced signal with a single ended input, I am still waiting for my Boomslang to 71B IC from Moon Audio, so for now it's only SE.  But with the same ipod, same song, same LOD, same gain level, same balanced TWag headphone cable, same JH13, the Protector is louder than the 71b at let say 12:00 o'clock.  Strange.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hehe, looks like you missed the TWag v2 by a few days


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup, but it's cool.  Neat sounding IC, nevertheless.


----------



## Skylab

nabil said:


> For those using/testing the SR-71B with the HE-6; what gain setting are you using on the SR-71B?





 


Pretty much requires high gain mode, IMO. But sounds excellent that way.


----------



## graphicas

How much is this IC？


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





graphicas said:


> How much is this IC？


 

 To be honest, I'm not quite sure, because it's not up on the website and I ordered it as part of a larger order with 4 other cables/adapters and Craig only sent me an invoice for the total amount.  My guess is that it should cost around $125, but don't hold me to that.  Ask Craig for a direct quote, specifying the length and wire you want.


----------



## sherwino

Skylab, have you eventually tested this out with your Ed8's? I am actually very curious about that one on whether to get the SR71B for this or go for the Meier. I listen to the Ed8 single ended through a Hornet at the moment. I think there are other amps out there that can drive the Ed8 better. My current favourite is the 3move which I was able to audition side-by-side with the Stepdance. Would appreciate your impressions on the SR71B so I would know which one to jump on. Many thanks!


----------



## Skylab

I did try it with the Edition 8. While I thought the sound was excellent, it was not really any better than the Meier Stepdance, or RSA's own P51 Mustang, when driving the single ended Edition 8.


----------



## Nabil

[size=10pt]I tried the SR-71B both SE and balanced (PC to iBasso Boomslang to SR-71B)  with the HE-6 and I find that with this combination there is very noticeable distortion in piano parts (e.g. Keith Jarrett Koln Concert).[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Actually although with the SR-71B balanced I can drive the HE-6 to higher volumes than with the ALO RX II can, the ALO does not introduce the piano distortion I hear with the SR-71B.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Is there something wrong with my SR-71B given HPA's experience contradicts mine? Note: I understand that the HE-6 is one of the hardest headphones to drive and a portable amp would not have been a choice but given HPA's impressions I was hopeful the SR-71B would do a decent job. Not for me, not for any music heavy on piano. [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]*Update*: I was using the SR-71B battery powered and although the battery was charged enough to cleanly drive my other headphones (ED 8) and IEMs it apparently was not charged enough to drive the HE-6. When I plugged the AC adapter the distortion is almost all gone[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]*2nd Update*: I was wrong. Even fully charged/plugged into AC, my SR-71B distorts with the HE-6 at anything above a very low volume (the distortion was extreme before I recharged and then improved but is still very much there). In contrast the ALO RX II distorts only when volume is almost maxed out. Not sure if this means my SR-71B has a problem or not.[/size]
   
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> INITIAL IMPRESSIONS SR-71B (updated with more details from an edited copy of this post that I put in another thread last night):
> 
> My SR-71b arrived on the 22nd, and I have only had time to try the HE-6 and JH13Pro balanced with the SR-71b so far.  The SR-71b sounded great right out of the box, but I'm still giving it some burn-in with music into my balanced JH13Pro.  After some listening with the HE-6 balanced I can say that the SR-71b is "significantly" more powerful than my balanced Protector (using TWag "Protector to 4-pin XLR" adapter).
> 
> ...


----------



## ilwaa

Hi Nabil,
   
   
  My SR71B has the piano distortion, too.
  Especially it is noticeable when the album Marcin Wasilewski's "Trio" is played.
   
  My setup is iPod classic(160GB) or iMod or HM801 line out > SR71B > balanced Silver Dragon cable of Moon Audio > LCD2.
  There is always distortion with every player.
  But the distortion is gone when I change SR71B to SR71A or iQube, and when I change LCD2 to JH16 (with balanced whiplash cable).
   
  At first I thought it is caused by the less of burning-in-time, but my SR71B is burned in over 250 hours now, and distortion is still there.
  I have never tried balanced input, because I have no balanced player/DAC now.
   
  Ray, Do you think that this is a problem on our unit only?

  Quote: 





nabil said:


> [size=10pt]I tried the SR-71B both SE and balanced (PC to iBasso Boomslang to SR-71B)  with the HE-6 and I find that with this combination there is very noticeable distortion in piano parts (e.g. Keith Jarrett Koln Concert).[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]Actually although with the SR-71B balanced I can drive the HE-6 to higher volumes than with the ALO RX II can, the ALO does not introduce the piano distortion I hear with the SR-71B.[/size]
> 
> ...


----------



## wuwhere

It may be clipping specially if you listen relatively loud.
   
  Nabil, it depends on the amp's design. I tried my HE-6 on two different portable amps (not RSA). On one, it started clipping off the bat. On the other, at max volume, it played, no distortion but just not loud enough. Now on the one that clipped, I believe I fried its opamps. After I did this there was static noise even on my IEMs. The good thing is its opamp rollable. Its like a car with a rev limiter or one that doesn't.


----------



## melville

Looking into its specs, this amp seems quite promising and might challenge some big guns out there quality wise (not only its massive driving power).
   
  Has anyone compared the SR-71B against some popular and well-performed desktop amps? (i.e. Meier Concerto, Woo, Zana Deux, Audio-GD Phoenix)
  More interestingly against its older brothers: RSA HR-2 and Apache.
   
  It would be interesting to see whether this amp will hold its ground or probably surpass some of them.


----------



## Skylab

I never noticed any distortion, even when using the HE-6.  I was actually quite surprised (and impressed) by this.  But I will try to play some piano-oriented music and see if I hear any.  Can you confirm you are using high-gain, and also what setting you have the volume control at?  And better yet, if you have an SPL meter, what peaks you are trying to get on the piano?


----------



## Ray Samuels

Hi Nabil....
  The SR-71B should never distort if non of the op-amps has gone bad. I am thinking that one of the four gain stages must have stoped functioning.
  That will cause distortion in one ear but not in both.
  Please pay attention to which ear, channel, you are hearing the distortion. This way we can determin if you have this problem for sure.
  I hope you are using line out of your source & not any headphone jach as an input to your SR-71B. Also I would expect that you are not using compressed MP3 files either.
  So to make you feel good, if it happens that there is some problem with your amp, I will ship you a new one & pay for shipping yours back to me.
  There are more that 150 SR-71B out there that function very fine with no problem, but always there is that first one that might act up.
  Ray Samuels

  
  Quote: 





nabil said:


> [size=10pt]I tried the SR-71B both SE and balanced (PC to iBasso Boomslang to SR-71B)  with the HE-6 and I find that with this combination there is very noticeable distortion in piano parts (e.g. Keith Jarrett Koln Concert).[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]Actually although with the SR-71B balanced I can drive the HE-6 to higher volumes than with the ALO RX II can, the ALO does not introduce the piano distortion I hear with the SR-71B.[/size]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nabil

I am using the high gain. The volume is at about 2 o'clock but even at mid level I can hear the distortion. To not hear the distortion the volume would be as low as barley hearing te piano anymore.  I was not playing trying to get any ear hurting volumes (it does not even get uo to that level of volume but tha's fine).
   
   I do not have an SPL meter.

  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I never noticed any distortion, even when using the HE-6.  I was actually quite surprised (and impressed) by this.  But I will try to play some piano-oriented music and see if I hear any.  Can you confirm you are using high-gain, and also what setting you have the volume control at?  And better yet, if you have an SPL meter, what peaks you are trying to get on the piano?


----------



## Audio Addict

I am sitting listening to the "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" using the single ended out of my Meridian 808.2i with the HE-6 balanced with the Warren Audio X10 cable and the detail and resolution are excellent. The SR-71B is set at roughly 12:30, which is probably in the 70 db level.


----------



## Skylab

I don't hear any distortion in the piano in Ben Folds Five's "Smoke" from "Whatever and Ever Amen".


----------



## Nabil

[size=10pt]Hi Ray,[/size]
  [size=10pt]I am using the line out from IPod (ALO cable). I have tried the amp being on high gain as well as medium and the distortion is there. I am listening to AIFF files.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Both left and right channels are distorting but if I had to I would say it is more prominent on the right channel.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]You may be right in that something went wrong since I received it because up until a couple of days ago I had not noticed this and was quite happy with this amp just like all the other reviewers in this thread.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Thanks for the offer to remedy this. I will call you on Monday.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Note: Up until now I was really happy with this amp and I hope this is just a part gone bad, which it should be based on no one else experiencing this.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Thanks[/size]
  [size=10pt]Nabil [/size]
  Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Hi Nabil....
> The SR-71B should never distort if non of the op-amps has gone bad. I am thinking that one of the four gain stages must have stoped functioning.
> That will cause distortion in one ear but not in both.
> Please pay attention to which ear, channel, you are hearing the distortion. This way we can determin if you have this problem for sure.
> ...


----------



## Nabil

Thanks for checking. Confirms that something must have gone wrong in my unit as Ray mentioned.
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I don't hear any distortion in the piano in Ben Folds Five's "Smoke" from "Whatever and Ever Amen".


----------



## jamato8

I hear no distortion with the LCD-2 at any volume no matter what type of music. I can only imagine that as mentioned, something has gone wrong. It looks like a fix will be fast and painless.


----------



## ilwaa

Hi jamato8,
   
   
  Would you please try the song "K.T.C." from the album of ECM, "Trio" by Marcin Wasilewski, if you can.
  It is very beautiful, and very well recorded album which is comparatively less compressed, so I always test every new gear by hearing it.
  In my case, distortion is obvious at the Intro part, though it is very curious that the distortion is more noticeable when quiet "chord work" parts are played than when strong "monophonic phrase" parts are played. It seems like that the distortion might be caused not by the sound pressure but the complex overtones. 
   
  Of course I always use line out of all players (ex. with AOL LOD, or RSA LOD). And all my files are ALAC or FLAC (with HM801). I use my SR71B in high gain mode, and set the volume knob at 2 o'clock. And I can hear the distortion from each L/R channel.
   
  If you or anyone can try the music that I mentioned above, and hear it with no distortion using SE input mode & balanced LCD-2, I will ask Mr.Samuels if it is possible to remedy mine.
   
  I have a lot of RSA amps, and I love all of them very much. I have never experienced any problems happening on my SR71B this time. So I hope strongly that this case is only on my unit. 
   
   
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I hear no distortion with the LCD-2 at any volume no matter what type of music. I can only imagine that as mentioned, something has gone wrong. It looks like a fix will be fast and painless.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





ilwaa said:


> Hi jamato8,
> 
> 
> Would you please try the song "K.T.C." from the album of ECM, "Trio" by Marcin Wasilewski, if you can.
> ...


 
  I wish I had it and music on the island where I live, besides local music, is unavailable unless ordered by mail. Luckily I have a friend who sent me 2300 albums on a HD in lossless, besides what I brought with me but I don't have that piece of music. 
   
  I will look around and see what I do have.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I can hear distortion in Enya's Stars and Midnight Blue, at 1:32 and 1:52 mark.  I don't hear it through Protector though.


----------



## jamato8

I listened to Bob Dylan's, "Oh Mercy". There is music on there that could bottom out some of my good amps for my speaker system and on louder volumes, my amps for headphones. I listened all the way through today with the LCD-2, on an enjoyable, though louder volume and it sailed through. No clipping, no collapse and no distortion. I can only think there might be some sort of a problem with an op amp. Disease of Conceit is the song that could kill a few amps I have for speakers and is hard for all but the more powerful of my portables. Again the 71B had no problem with this on loud volumes.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





ilwaa said:


> Hi jamato8,
> 
> 
> Would you please try the song "K.T.C." from the album of ECM, "Trio" by Marcin Wasilewski, if you can.
> ...


 
  KTC is some pretty dynamic music and like you say, little to no compression. I am playing it too loud as from the quiet passages to the loud, my ears hurt so I have to turn it down. I am not getting any distortion on the intro. Where are you getting distortion on the chord work, at what time?


----------



## ilwaa

Hi Jamato8,
   
  Thank you for testing.
   
  No distortion!!
  OMG, something must be wrong in my SR71B, as you mentioned.
   
  The distortion begins to appear at 0:07.
   
  Are you using SE input mode? If you are, I must ask Mr.Samuels to remedy mine.
   
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamato8

I am using the balanced input. I will also try the SE but this shouldn't change anything.


----------



## Severanth

Having jumped in and bought a SR-71B to cover all my headphone amping needs, was a real treat to read such a quality review.  Thank you.
   
  I envision using it balanced in the house and single ended when travelling.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





severanth said:


> Having jumped in and bought a SR-71B to cover all my headphone amping needs, was a real treat to read such a quality review.  Thank you.
> 
> I envision using it balanced in the house and single ended when travelling.


 


  Thanks for the kind words, and enjoy the SR-71B - it's a fine, fine amp!


----------



## r2ymond

Should I get the Ibasso Boomslang DAC to hook it up with my SR-71B or wait for other DAC? 
   
  I'm stuck, help!


----------



## Jalo

If you want to have full balance set up from input to output in the portable domain, that is your only option and that is exactly how I did it.  If you just want to feed balance input into the SR71b, there are many options for desktop/fullsize units, but for portable balance Dac, the Boomslang is it.  The two sound very good together though.


----------



## paNjaN

Hi! 
 Could you give the exact dimensions of the SR-71B? I'll be very gratefull!


----------



## Jalo

There you go:
   
  Quote from RSA webpage  " With all that much circuitry, dual pots, double gain switches, two balanced connectors, two SE connectors, balanced & SE switch selector, DC input jack, on/off LED & on/off switch, this balanced amp must be real big in size, right? The truth is that it is shorter than SR-71A by ½”, 3.25” in length, .7” in height & 2.25” in width."


----------



## paNjaN

Looked through the official website and have not found the SR-71B dimensions. Are you sure this is certainly good info? 71B seemed to me biggest of the avaivable offers portable amp od RSA. 
 I wrote also to Ray, but for now without response. 

 P.S. Sorry for my english, which is not good. However, I hope you understand me  


 EDIT. >  Sorry, I have not read the NEWS. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jalo

It's about 3.5 X 2.5 X 0.7.  I have it in my hand now.


----------



## Severanth

Jalo (or anyone that can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) did you make a DIY cable for the Boomslang to SR-71B inter-connect? 
   
  Is it off topic to ask what people are using as digital sources and DAC for SR-71B?  If there is anything that is known to avoid ie just no synergy, or someone didn't like, would be just as useful as setups people are enjoying.
   
  I use a 5TB NAS that acts as media server for the house.
   
  Mac Pro in the office. (accesses the NAS)
   
  MacBook Pro/Air, travelling. (not used for music b4, but might with a Boomslang if I bring balanced cans with)
   
  Ipod classic/touch/nano for mobile music.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





severanth said:


> Jalo (or anyone that can help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I made up a balanced IC to go from the Boomslang to the 71B, works great.
   
  I use the MacBook Pro with the optical out to the Boomslang using the SysConcepts multi fiber optical cable and for real portable I will use an iRiver H120 or H140 that I have upgraded the HD to 80 or 120gb and the optical out.


----------



## Jalo

Severanth, I bought an adaptor form Moon Audio using their Silver Dragon which sounded pretty good.  Other vendors like Whiplash or ALO can make the adaptor for you also. Like Jam said, you could use optical out of your Mac directly into Boomslang and it will sing for you.  It sounded very good from my computer--tosklink (optical) to Boomslang--SR71b--balance out to phone.  If you are using Ipod/touch/ nano for portable music, then at the very least, do LOD (line out) into SR71b and balance out to phone.  But I order a Cypher Lab Solo which will give me digital out into boomslang for better sound. However, it may not be a portable system for running, but you can using it on airplane or move it around on trip etc. There  is no synergy problem with your set up.   Either way. the sound can compare to many desktops systems.


----------



## Vault101

Great review!


----------



## Severanth

Thanks Jalo and Jamato8, much appreciated.  
   
  I had looked at Moon and Whiplash sites but hadn't seen that specific inter-connect.  I will also go have a mosey over at the DIY forums as I found the RSA 4 pin connect and get a lot of satisfaction adding a bit of myself to my gear.  
   
  http://www.mouser.com/catalog/catalogUSD/641/1139.pdf  this is the mouser link to the connector I believe, part is Kobiconn 163-191J-E.  Might help someone down the line. 
   
   
  The Cypherlabs Solo looks like a interesting option. 
   
  I also noticed Whiplash offering a IPod Wolfson DAC mod. One less box whilst traveling is quiet appealing.  Doesn't look like it is balanced out unfortunately. Have to weigh up the portability/sound quality and likely environment on that one.
   
  So glad I asked for input thanks again fellas.


----------



## Anouk

Hi Rob and others, Since this seems to be the only 71b thread around according to google, i was wondering if anyone has tested both the protector and 71b with single-ended input but with balanced headphones. I was wondering if used this way (the way i would use it on the go) if the 71b is still better? Thanks in advance, Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hi, I would be using this amp with the jh16 with balanced twag cable. Or the stepdance with se twag cable. For me what I like in the 71b over the stepdance is that it has an internal battery that cn abe charged by the unit. I dont know what the size differences are about the two and what might be a potential problem for me are the two volume knobs on the 71b. I am blind and I am not sure if they click with each volume step. if not I would probbably drive myself nuts trying to balance them. Can anyone tell me wether or not the pots on the 71b are smooth or click with each step? Thanks in advance, Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jamato8

That is a tough one. I find them both to sound great. The Protector a little more aggressive, in a very good way and the 71B a little warmer dynamic but it depends upon what headphones. They both do great with the HDXXX phones in balanced and I find the 71B can drive the HE-6 with no problem with a nice open sound stage. You can also balanced right and left channel on the 71B with two set screws on the volume control. The reviews would be good to read to get a feeling for what to expect. 
   
  There is only one volume control on the 71B now and once it is set, with the set screws, you are good to go with the single control. It is a smooth rotation, not indentations or clicks.  Very easy and straight forward. The battery life is very good and the whole charging system is a delight. With the 3 gain settings, you would be able to dial in the gain you want for the JH16's. There is a gain switch for R and for L as the amp is truly kept quad mono in design. Pretty special.


----------



## Anouk

Hi Jam, thanks for your explenation. What do you mean with set screws though? Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi Rob and others, Since this seems to be the only 71b thread around according to google, i was wondering if anyone has tested both the protector and 71b with single-ended input but with balanced headphones. I was wondering if used this way (the way i would use it on the go) if the 71b is still better? Thanks in advance, Greetings, Anouk,


 
   
  Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi, I would be using this amp with the jh16 with balanced twag cable. Or the stepdance with se twag cable. For me what I like in the 71b over the stepdance is that it has an internal battery that cn abe charged by the unit. I dont know what the size differences are about the two and what might be a potential problem for me are the two volume knobs on the 71b. I am blind and I am not sure if they click with each volume step. if not I would probbably drive myself nuts trying to balance them. Can anyone tell me wether or not the pots on the 71b are smooth or click with each step? Thanks in advance, Greetings, Anouk,


 
   
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> That is a tough one. I find them both to sound great. The Protector a little more aggressive, in a very good way and the 71B a little warmer dynamic but it depends upon what headphones. They both do great with the HDXXX phones in balanced and I find the 71B can drive the HE-6 with no problem with a nice open sound stage. You can also balanced right and left channel on the 71B with two set screws on the volume control. The reviews would be good to read to get a feeling for what to expect.
> 
> There is only one volume control on the 71B now and once it is set, with the set screws, you are good to go with the single control. It is a smooth rotation, not indentations or clicks.  Very easy and straight forward. The battery life is very good and the whole charging system is a delight. With the 3 gain settings, you would be able to dial in the gain you want for the JH16's. There is a gain switch for R and for L as the amp is truly kept quad mono in design. Pretty special.


 

 I agree, the Protector is a little more aggressive sounding.  I find the the Protector to make my HD800 sound edgier than the SR-71b does.  The SR-71b is smoother and more transparent sounding, and seems to work with a wider variety of headphones for me.  Similar to with the HD800, my Westone ES5 sound a bit better with the SR-71b while I don't like them much with the Protector.  However, the Protector pairs well with my JH13Pro and UE11Pro (as does the SR-71b).  The SE input on either one is just fine, and I haven't felt the need to get a balanced input cable for the SR-71b yet.  
   
  The SR-71b with three gain settings is very flexible, but believe it or not the volume control is so good that I can leave it in high gain for my HE-6 and my IEM.  It's very smooth and precise in volume adjustments, even in high gain.  
   
  As for power - the Protector can drive my HE-5 LE in balanced mode, or my HD600/800, but it doesn't drive them well single ended.  The SR-71b is the same way, and works best balanced with full size difficult to drive phones.  My IEM sound very good single ended, but it's also not as good as balanced with IEM.  Basically, if I was not going to listen with a balanced phone, I would mostly use IEM with it (like JH13/16, or ES5), or pick another amp.  The difference in power is that the SR-71b can drive my HE-6 and the Protector is not really useable with those.
   
  The SR-71b is only a little bigger than the Protector, and would fit perfectly under an iPod Touch, iPhone or Classic.  The Protector is a little wider and thicker than my 5G Nano, but not as wide as the Touch or iPhone, etc.  The SR-71b battery should last about 16 hours, and the Protector is supposed to offer 3x that much battery life.
   
  That said, since I got my SR-71b I have only used the Protector a couple of times to do comparisons.  I'm only keeping the Protector right now for times when I need the smaller size and longer battery life, and because it's serial number 000 (my SR-71b is 003).  If I want to take my JH13Pro with me portable, the Protector is just right in sound, size and battery life.  If I am using my ES5 portable, then I use my Pico Slim.  I keep the SR-71b paired up with my computer rig and HDP DAC, and don't carry it around with me.  I mostly use full size headphones with the SR-71b when listening to music with my computer.  If I didn't have so many choices of amps to use, I'd still be happy if the SR-71b as my only portable amp.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi Jam, thanks for your explenation. What do you mean with set screws though? Greetings, Anouk,


 
  The volume control on most portables if a screw is used is normally held on with one set screw, so it doesn't come off. Since you can adjust the R and L volume independent of each other, to get a perfect balance of left and right. To do that there is a screw that locks down the volume control to the right channel and the shaft for the left channel is locked in place when you screw in the other screw. There are two screws on the volume control knob. One volume control shaft is hollow so the other one is in the middle and sticks out further and the volume control knob fits over both shafts.


----------



## wolfen68

I was wondering how the dual volume pot was configured inside the single knob.  This is the first time I've seen anyone describe the mechanism...thanks.


----------



## thread

After owning the SR-71B for a few weeks, I am still absolutely enamored with the sound quality from this little guy. Sure it performs up to the high standard set by the SR-71A in single ended, but when I drive my JH13 or LCD-2 in balanced mode, I get detail and authority that I've never even heard from these headphones. I can't say for certain that using a balanced input makes a really noticeable difference (I've been feeding my DLIII into it with a V2 TWag cable), but the balanced output has been really quite impressive for me. My other portables haven't seen much play recently.


----------



## monotune

Hello All
  Thank you for this thread especially Skylab. I bought the SR71-B a week ago and am loving it. For reference I am now running iPod Touch>CLAS>SR71-B>Balanced Q Cable>LCD2 Rev2. My only and I say only slight reservation is I noticed the highs to be a bit too extended or harsh for me in the vocal sibilance range. (Will burning in eliminate this?) I did not have this problem when using the ALO RX2 in my set up before. I am really sensitive the High End I have to say. Is anyone else using the same set up as me and have you noticed this? Also I am now very interested in adding the iBasso into the mix for a Balance into the SR71-B. This is going to make my portable rig a lot bigger and right now it's all in the CLAS/ALO travel pouch/case. I would be up for some PMing but did not want to hit any of you up without posting first. Thoughts everybody? Anybody?
  P.S. I have emailed Ray Samuels and asked him about this Frequency being hot, waiting for reply.
   
  Thanks M
   
  If this seems off point for this forum please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Mach3

As always, legendary review. Thank a ton, you just saved me $650


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





monotune said:


> Hello All
> Thank you for this thread especially Skylab. I bought the SR71-B a week ago and am loving it. For reference I am now running iPod Touch>CLAS>SR71-B>Balanced Q Cable>LCD2 Rev2. My only and I say only slight reservation is I noticed the highs to be a bit too extended or harsh for me in the vocal sibilance range. (Will burning in eliminate this?) I did not have this problem when using the ALO RX2 in my set up before. I am really sensitive the High End I have to say. Is anyone else using the same set up as me and have you noticed this? Also I am now very interested in adding the iBasso into the mix for a Balance into the SR71-B. This is going to make my portable rig a lot bigger and right now it's all in the CLAS/ALO travel pouch/case. I would be up for some PMing but did not want to hit any of you up without posting first. Thoughts everybody? Anybody?
> P.S. I have emailed Ray Samuels and asked him about this Frequency being hot, waiting for reply.
> 
> ...


 


  The SR71B, while basically smooth and very transparent, does have just a tiny bit of extra mid-treble energy.  Sounds like you don't like that.  In that case this amp might not be the best choice for you.  For me, especially with the LCD-2, it was not an issue.


----------



## Jalo

First of all, Sky, Welcome back from your ultra ultra high end arena to the lowly portable realm,We lost much excitement and expectation since you stop reviewing portable gears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  As for Monotune's complaints of harsh or vocal sibilance in the mid treble range with his rig, I have almost the same rig but do not notice the same problem.  I am not familiar with the Q cable, but since he only has the SR71b for a week, may be he needs to burn in a little bit more with the whole system that is.  Or he may need to burn in his ears also.  I hate to tell him that the SR71b may not be the best choice for him after only one week.  That is a very nice system.  To me the Wolfson dac in the CLAS Solo has a very nice warm tune, the SR71b is not a particularly bright amp for me, so is the LCD2, I am a bit surprise that he find vocal sibilance.
   
   
   
   
  ""Hello All

  Thank you for this thread especially Skylab. I bought the SR71-B a week ago and am loving it. For reference I am now running iPod Touch>CLAS>SR71-

   

  B>Balanced Q Cable>LCD2 Rev2. My only and I say only slight reservation is I noticed the highs to be a bit too extended or harsh for me in the vocal sibilance range. (Will burning in eliminate this?) I did not have this problem when using the ALO RX2 in my set up before. I am really sensitive the High End I have to say. Is anyone else using the same set up as me and have you noticed this? Also I am now very interested in adding the iBasso into the mix for a Balance into the SR71-B. This is going to make my portable rig a lot bigger and right now it's all in the CLAS/ALO travel pouch/case. I would be up for some PMing but did not want to hit any of you up without posting first. Thoughts everybody? Anybody?

  P.S. I have emailed Ray Samuels and asked him about this Frequency being hot, waiting for reply.""

   

  Thanks M


----------



## monotune

Thanks for validating that frequency. I wrote Ray and he said 200 hours burn in and do not use Silver wire. Which I am not using any Silver but the upper mid has bite to my ears. I am trying to think of a way to get around that as I love the Soundstage and controlled low end of this amp. Balanced is really the way to go I can see. I am thinking about adding the ibasso Boomslang 2 in the mix to get a Balanced in. Any thoughts on this and I see you can alter the sound a bit by changing the op-amps? This is an area I know nothing about so I will have to do homework. I appreciate everyones comments. I have tried different cables through the SE input and I notice the same thing. So I am feeling the comment left by Skylab. Time will tell. I hope that A. It settles down & B. So do my ears 
  M


----------



## Jalo

First of all, I don't think you can change opamps with the DB2.  It is a Dac, not an amp.  The PB2 you can.  Second, I use Crystal Piccolino cable in balance from the SR71b, it is a silver cable and I don't have any problems with harsh or sibilance, it is smooth as silk.  Did you try different vocal with different recordings to see if this is a recording problem pertaining to only a  couple of albums or is it something that you notice across the board (i.e. from many different recordings)?  Since the LCD2 rev2 just came out not too long ago also, I really think you ought to burn in the whole system for at least 150 to 200 hours as Ray said.  8 hours on, 8 hours off, 8 hours on, 8 hours off...you get it  Also when you do you burn in, try to do the burn in balance mode.  At the very least, you have to do balance out burn in, ideally do it with balance in/out.  Then come back and report


----------



## monotune

Jalo
Thanks for your thoughts. This thing I am hearing is happening on all recordings. So it is something I am hearing from the amp. The Rev. 2 I have are fully burned in. It is a long story but I have had them quite some time. The cable suggestion was Ray's. I was using the ALO cable which is a mixture. It sounded great. Ken suggested when I got it that Silver just takes a little while to settle in. He was right, it burned in nicely.

As for burning in the SR71-B I am on it but only have a SE input at the moment. I ordered the Boomslang2. It should be here soon. I have Ken making me the interconnects between it and the CLAS. BTW the info on iBasso says the Boomslang2 has some filters that are changeable? So we will see what that is about.

This might all be a case of me being overly sensitive to that Frequency. Everybody has a different take on music and I think it sounds a bit different to each person which is wonderful but if we are making decisions about buying things based on someone else's opinion it can be maddening 

I am really enjoying these forums and am learning a lot about this hobby/obsession.

Thanks again for your thoughts.
Also q cables are really great sounding and unbelievably small and light. Really freeing.

I have burning in for a solid 24 hours I am thinking that you are going to tell me to knock that off .

The first 3 or 4 sessions I did 6-8 hours runs and then had it off for over 10 hours. I got aggressive with it starting yesterday. I am just coming out of my laptop to RSA SR71-B balance out to LCD2 not running too loud. Thoughts? Remember I am just learning


----------



## Jalo

Just one thing I want to say which is wait for you DB2 and cable and burn the system in full balance mode.


----------



## monotune

Ok


----------



## jamato8

I use the DB2 all the time with the 71b and what a sound, I love it. I forget which op amp I have in the DB2, but you can switch out the op amp and it comes with an extra one to try. I am listening to classical right now, Mozart Clarinet Concertos and the sound is glorious with my ESW10. Very open and spacious and while not the same as the LCD-2, which is excellent with this combo, the sound is clean and well articulated and layered.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





monotune said:


> Hello All
> Thank you for this thread especially Skylab. I bought the SR71-B a week ago and am loving it. For reference I am now running iPod Touch>CLAS>SR71-B>Balanced Q Cable>LCD2 Rev2. My only and I say only slight reservation is I noticed the highs to be a bit too extended or harsh for me in the vocal sibilance range. (Will burning in eliminate this?) I did not have this problem when using the ALO RX2 in my set up before. I am really sensitive the High End I have to say. Is anyone else using the same set up as me and have you noticed this? Also I am now very interested in adding the iBasso into the mix for a Balance into the SR71-B. This is going to make my portable rig a lot bigger and right now it's all in the CLAS/ALO travel pouch/case. I would be up for some PMing but did not want to hit any of you up without posting first. Thoughts everybody? Anybody?
> P.S. I have emailed Ray Samuels and asked him about this Frequency being hot, waiting for reply.
> 
> ...


 

 I pretty much only listen to the SR-71b in balanced mode.  I don't have much issues in that area with this amp - it's maybe slightly hotter than I'd like with HD800, but it's a great match for my HE-6 and HE-500 which also have more treble than my LCD-2 rev1.  It's a great match for my LCD-2, but even better with the HE-500 and HE-6, while slightly darker sounding with LCD-2.  Interestingly, in single ended mode I did find it to be a little rough or harsh with LCD-2.  It's much more transparent sounding balanced vs single ended, but I notice you use it balanced as well.  Regardless, even with HD800 the SR-71b is more transparent than my old balanced Protector which was more aggressive sounding, and still very useable.
   
  Note, I'm using a balanced Silver Dragon cable with my LCD-2 rev1 and have no issues with silver wire, while the Blue Dragon copper cable I tried seemed to be less transparent and darker sounding with the LCD-2.


----------



## Jalo

Recently there have been a lot of posts singing the praises of the sr71b (something that a few of us have known for awhile) and almost all of them attribute the greatness to the balance typology. In another word, it is great solely because it is a balance amp. The balance operation definitely is a great attribute of the sr71b, but many seem to overlook the massive technology that has been put into the design like four discrete separate channels, separate buffers, fully differential balance input/output, separate power supply, dual custom alp pots etc. The advance technology that has been built into the amp is simply amazing and the more I use the sr71b, the more I appreciate each and every feature.


----------



## monotune

Thanks for these insights. I have since added in the DB2 so I am Balanced going in and out of the SR-71B. I am finding that is is mellowing a little everyday. I am also going to try my LCD2 Rev1 with this set up as my friend reminded me it is a little darker up in the top than the Rev 2. I am loving everything but I still find that upper treble a bit much for me. I was thinking of getting the HE500 but it sounds like they are brighter than the LCD2 so maybe I will shy away from that. I am also interested in getting a pair of the closed back Thunderpants purely for travel. Not sure if they can be wired for balanced.
  M


----------



## Jalo

Yep, I have just been notified that I got into the the 1st group buy list of the Thunderpant. Can't wait for my Macasscar Ebony. It is very interesting that you are sensitive to the mid upper range when everything in your chain doesn't say bright. Especially the Lcd2 r1 is known to have a darker or recess high. I was talking to an engineer at Kimberly Kable yesterday about silver cable and how some people felt that silver has a bright or sharper upper end. he was saying that sometimes people do not get used to hearing so much clarity on the upper end and would misinterpret that clarity as bright. I wonder if that is the case for you. That is why I suggested may be you should burn in the ear also, or go see an audiologist.


----------



## monotune

I lagged and am on the waiting list. I know everything in my chain says warm. I am actually using the Rev 2 LCD at the moment. I need to have my Rev 1 sent to me from home as I am traveling. I am sensitive to upper mids. I think it is years of being on the road and being in the studio. Ears have been checked I have actually lost a little bit on the low end .
  As far as Silver goes I have some ALO cables that use silver and they all sound great. They especially worked well with the LCD2 rev 1. I think Silver takes a little longer to burn in or settle down. It's all a game and a preference. I am really enjoying it most of the time The SR
  -71B is a fantastic amp. I am just not used to the extended highs for sure.
  PS. I am down for the Macasscar Ebony as well.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Before I go on, I should note that I have 49 year old ears.  Also, I only use the SR-71b in balanced output mode, but I don't have a balanced input cable yet.  
   
  When I first got the SR-71b it was slightly more aggressive sounding than totally neutral, but much less aggressive sounding than my Protector.  Over time it did mellow out and become very transparent and uncolored, and I used it most of the time with my HE-6 and JH-13Pro.  I currently find that my DACmini > SR-71b > LCD-2 *rev1*/Silver Dragon is a little darker sounding than the LCD-2 right out of the DACmini headphone jack, but it's certainly not too dark or too bright.  I do prefer the DACmini headphone out just a little more if I'm using my LCD-2; however, the SR-71b pairs up with my HE-500/HE-6 cable just a little better than they do with the DACmini.  It's all about synergy.  And my SR-71b is also great with my balanced HD600, HD800 and HE-6.  Even my Westone ES5 which have a little stronger top end than my JH-13Pro pair up well with the SR-71b and TWag V2 Eclipse balanced cable.  So for me, I'm betting I'd still be happy with an LCD-2 rev2 with my SR-71b.  I don't find many phones that the SR-71b doesn't get along with nicely.


----------



## estreeter

49-year old ears ? HPA, I have _calluses_ that are older than that !


----------



## swishbrade

Moved


----------



## swishbrade

wht said:


> I received my SR-71B today.  Presently using it single-ended.  My initial impression is that it is on par with the Concerto in driving the LCD-2.




Hi wht. That's great to know. I was reading Skylab's review on amps which pair well with the LCD2s and was considering a Concerto for my home use. Now I can save some moola for other cravings. 

Would you be able to do me a favor and let me know what you think of the SR-71B running the IE8s please? While the amp runs the LCD2 to a superb performance, I am getting severe graininess, and very muddled mid and bass responses when I pair it with my IE8s. I've tried it with all gain levels but the result is the same throughout. I would really be grateful if you can let me know that I am not the only one with a problematic IE8:SR71B combo.

Thanks a mil!

John


----------



## obazavil

Someone can also do a review of SR71B used single ended with Edition 8?


----------



## edsel95

I just got my new SR-71B along with a Moon-Audio Blue Dragon RSA 4-pin xlr cable for my Hifiman HE4. This is an awesome rig. 
  Hats off to Ray for the most exciting addition to my portable listening set-up since I bought a Predator from Ray 3 years ago. Drew @ Moon-Audio knew exactly the the type of cable I needed to get the cans to the amp and was ultra quick in shipping the cables. I can't wait till everything is all burned-in. If the SR-71B opens up anything like the Predator did, I am in for a beautiful musical experience. Thanks guys.


----------



## attilahun

Lots of raves here for the sr71b with non portable phones and some customs. 
  Does anyone have any experience with balanced portable phones?
  Ive got a pair of dt1350s that I run single ended and am contemplating going balanced. 
  Many other suggestions or experiences?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





attilahun said:


> Lots of raves here for the sr71b with non portable phones and some customs.
> Does anyone have any experience with balanced portable phones?
> Ive got a pair of dt1350s that I run single ended and am contemplating going balanced.
> Many other suggestions or experiences?


 

 Jamato8 is using the SR-71b with balanced ATH-ESW10JPN and has raved about that a bit.  He also uses balanced Ultrasone Edition 9 which is a mid-sized portable phone (folds flat), and loves the combo.  
   
  I have the same ESW10JPN but decided to leave the cable stock and not balance them, since I use the when traveling but I don't use the SR-71b for portable.  I actually use the SR-71b as a balanced desktop amp to replace my Single Power Square Wave XL that died.  It gets mostly used with my ES5 customs and balanced TWag cable, or balanced HE-500 and LCD-2, in my Macbook rig.


----------



## Jalo

obazavil said:


> Someone can also do a review of SR71B used single ended with Edition 8?




Headphone addict is right, there are not that many phones that the SR71b cannot go well with. I have the ed 8 but I use it in balance even though I can try SE. I terminated the ed 8 in 4 pin XLR.and built adaptors for Rsa, mini, and 2x3pin XLR. I normally listen in balance mode because it gives me a little bigger sound and bigger sound stage. I though if you spent that much money to get the balance amp and the ed8, you really owe it yourself to give it the best sound. With ed 8 on SR71b, balance sound is very nice. Great body and tight bottom


----------



## slwiser

I just sent my  DT1350 off to Moon Audio or balancing for when my SR-71B comes in.  I had them install a Switchcraft mini-XLR so that I could use either extension that I am having made; SR-71B balance plug and a normal 1/8" singled ended plug.  Should be interesting to compare both ways and with my other portable amps.  Later I might get a iBasso DB2 or something else as a balanced source but I am not convinced that is needed.  I purchase the DT1350 from Moon Audio already with their IEM Silver Dragon cable.    This is a really nice light flexible cable.


----------



## slwiser

Fixing to get a SR-71B and am having my DT1350s balanced. I am going to enjoy playing balanced vs. single ended with these.


----------



## raysclim1568

Any comparsion of sr71b with continental v2 and triad audio L3 on the single ended connection?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





raysclim1568 said:


> Any comparsion of sr71b with continental v2 and triad audio L3 on the single ended connection?


 

 Maybe by next weekend if everything comes together at the right time.  Things are now being updated and shipped.


----------



## raysclim1568

slwiser said:


> raysclim1568 said:
> 
> 
> > Any comparsion of sr71b with continental v2 and triad audio L3 on the single ended connection?
> ...




That's just great ! i have the clas solo + continental v2 now as portable .
Treble is abit too sharp for me. wonder if it is because the silver mini to mini and lod cable causing that . may be i should run in the clas solo more as it is very new . 

i am very keen to know if there's other amp that could pair well with solo better than continental. 

cheers


----------



## cooperpwc

Have you burned in the Continental V2? I would give it 100-300 hours before reaching any conclusions. Hope that it works out.
   
  CLAS + Stepdance or 2Stepdance is spectacular IMHO. Very smooth yet fast and detailed - not at all bright.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Have you burned in the Continental V2? I would give it 100-300 hours before reaching any conclusions. Hope that it works out.


 
   
  By next weekend I may have the V2 available but certainty not with 300 hours on it. Nor will the iBasso DB2 have any real hours on it, nor will the Silver wire connectors either.  Just out of the box impression is all that I will be able to muster next weekend if everything comes in on time.


----------



## raysclim1568

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Have you burned in the Continental V2? I would give it 100-300 hours before reaching any conclusions. Hope that it works out.
> 
> CLAS + Stepdance or 2Stepdance is spectacular IMHO. Very smooth yet fast and detailed - not at all bright.


 


  I run the continental V2 with XLO burn in pink noise signal for about 80 hours in total over 2 weeks . I think it should roughly represent 150 hours of music running it. however. Solo is just few hours in use. should I do the same for Solo ?
   
  Thanks for pointing toward stepdance . I will take a look .
  I saw couple of head-fi video that jude is pairing CLAS with SR71B so I have an impression the pairing should be good. 
   
  anyways I look forward for your incoming review comparing few portable amp. of my list.
  cheers


----------



## gadair

Someone on the previous page asked about SR-71B with Edition 8's.  I'm running a pair of Edition 8's with iPod Touch + CLAS Solo + SR-71B.  Unbelievable combo.  I'm mostly a classic rock and modern rock guy - this rig definitely delivers.  Sometimes I would prefer a little more bass, but that's on the 8's, not the SR-71B.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


raysclim1568 said:


> Solo is just few hours in use. should I do the same for Solo ?


 

 It certainly can't hurt. When I say burn in, I don't necessarily mean that you should put it aside for the burn in process. I usually just listen along (although I may allow equipment to keep running while I am away from my music). What I am saying is that if a piece of equipment sounds bright or edgy, I wouldn't jump to any conclusions until the components have settled. That requires play time.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


slwiser said:


> By next weekend I may have the V2 available but certainty not with 300 hours on it. Nor will the iBasso DB2 have any real hours on it, nor will the Silver wire connectors either.  Just out of the box impression is all that I will be able to muster next weekend if everything comes in on time.


 

 Look forward to this.


----------



## YoengJyh

Does anyone try the ALO Audio Rx MK3 in CES?
   
  How was it compare to this Ray Samuels SR 71B??


----------



## YoengJyh

How long can listen in playback after the SR 71-B is fully charged?


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





yoengjyh said:


> Does anyone try the ALO Audio Rx MK3 in CES?
> 
> How was it compare to this Ray Samuels SR 71B??


 
  I'm wondering the exact same thing, I wan't to buy the sr71b, but after discovering the mk3, i want to know which one is best. I heard they are about equal when using balanced, but what about the SE performance between the two? because if the mk3 beats the 71b in SE performance, then i might get mk3 instead. What i really want to see is a stepdance v mk3 v sr71b, anyone?


----------



## YoengJyh

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I'm wondering the exact same thing, I wan't to buy the sr71b, but after discovering the mk3, i want to know which one is best. I heard they are about equal when using balanced, but what about the SE performance between the two? because if the mk3 beats the 71b in SE performance, then i might get mk3 instead. What i really want to see is a stepdance v mk3 v sr71b, anyone?


 
   
  MK3 is just released. Stay tunes...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609931/alo-audio-rxmkiii-balanced-portable-amplifier-impressions#post_8385291


----------



## muzic4life

Also wondering how this compared to RSA71a on single ended output ?


----------



## earlinarizona

Does anyone know how many ma's the sr71b puts out per channel to the headphones? It is not listed in the spec sheets I have been looking at.


----------



## earlinarizona

I meant mW on the last post and not m amps.  For example the VAMP puts out 150 mW at 32 ohms,   Same question on the Portaphile 627. No specs on there sheets.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





earlinarizona said:


> I meant mW on the last post and not m amps.  For example the VAMP puts out 150 mW at 32 ohms,   Same question on the Portaphile 627. No specs on there sheets.


 
   
  Don't know, but based on clean volumes levels (when balanced and driving HE-500 or HE-6) exceeding that of the 1500mw DACmini I'd guess it's more than1500mw.  It's pretty close to the output levels of the 2W (32ohm) EF5 amp, but only in balanced mode.


----------



## Stoney

Any updates on the sound of this amp, perhaps with current revisions, on HD800, HD650, and LCD2 and 3?


----------



## silverharbinger

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Any updates on the sound of this amp, perhaps with current revisions, on HD800, HD650, and LCD2 and 3?


 
   
  I haven't, but I just placed an order for one today. I'm hoping to have my thoughts on it using single input/output from an HP-P1 soon. Unfortunately, I only have non-ltd SE535s that I'm using to test for now, but they sound good enough to me. When my balanced cables are ready I'll give my thoughts on that setup too.
   
  Has anyone used this setup with HP-P1 versus CLAS -DB, or just changed from single input to balanced in general on a balanced out and noticed a large improvement in SQ?


----------



## muzic4life

Between the hpp1 vs clasdb..i think they both very similar in sound (as a dac) although i feel like hpp1 is slightly warmer while the clasdb is slightly brighter and more detailed. But the difference is barely noticeable unless with a very serious listening in a very quite room. The hpp1 has a bigger power lineout...meaning the gain of your amp will be increased when connected to hpp1 line out. The clasdb works the other way around. Somewhat the gain of the amps will be reduced by just a bit when connected to clasdb. The good about clasdb..we can use balance connection between clas and amp. This will not gives u a large improvements..but rather just a slight improvement in soundstage, better ambience, fuller sound and more open sounding. And for the best...you might want to use balance connection all way through.


----------



## silverharbinger

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Between the hpp1 vs clasdb..i think they both very similar in sound (as a dac) although i feel like hpp1 is slightly warmer while the clasdb is slightly brighter and more detailed. But the difference is barely noticeable unless with a very serious listening in a very quite room. The hpp1 has a bigger power lineout...meaning the gain of your amp will be increased when connected to hpp1 line out. The clasdb works the other way around. Somewhat the gain of the amps will be reduced by just a bit when connected to clasdb. The good about clasdb..we can use balance connection between clas and amp. This will not gives u a large improvements..but rather just a slight improvement in soundstage, better ambience, fuller sound and more open sounding. And for the best...you might want to use balance connection all way through.


 

 Thanks for the information. That helps me to decide on whether the clas would be worth it, and gives me a better idea about what to expect when I get the amp to test it. At $700 I wish I had a way to demo a balanced output dac like the clasdb to compare my hp-p1 with, but I don't right now. My IEMs aren't hard to drive at all, and the 71-B has power to spare from what I've read, so it sounds like I will need to be very careful about volume adjustments with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I've been told that even with a single input to dual conversion that my setup should have a very noticeably improved SQ, but we'll see about that when everything arrives and I get to try it.


----------



## muzic4life

I dont have the 71b..but i tried some of Ray 's amps and own the intruder. AFAIK...tha rsa amps though they do have power to run the hard to drive cans...but also can handle quite well with iems. There will be no hiss or volume jump to an excessive gain when you turn the pot. The gain increment is very smooth. So i think should be fine to play with iems.


----------



## Audio Addict

There are three gain settings. The low is for most IEM with the high for those very difficult headphones like the HE-6.


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





silverharbinger said:


> Thanks for the information. That helps me to decide on whether the clas would be worth it, and gives me a better idea about what to expect when I get the amp to test it. At $700 I wish I had a way to demo a balanced output dac like the clasdb to compare my hp-p1 with, but I don't right now. My IEMs aren't hard to drive at all, and the 71-B has power to spare from what I've read, so it sounds like I will need to be very careful about volume adjustments with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Try attending a head-fi meet. The triple stack is a ubiquitous sight. Failing that check out the forum for a local owner or the classified. The Clas -dB comes up for sale from time to time and sellers seem willing to take a hefty hit (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Signed,
  Clas -dB + Pico Power owner


----------



## silverharbinger

Thanks all for the good information. The gain will be low on with this amp to start for sure, but I always try the other levels out just to see how strong they are. I get the feeling testing high gain volumes won't be done while the iems are in my ears. 
   
  LFC, in my area I think the closest meets are about 4-5 hours away. I know of at least one head-fier that is in my city, but he's got the same gear I do. Based on the wealth of usually great* information I've been able to get from so many sources I'm pretty sure that I've got a decent plan for the gear to get. It's just a waiting game now. When the iphone 5s comes out I plan to switch to it, so it's a wait and see about what portable gear is compatible with it.
   
  All to say that I might have hp-p1 listed here at a big discount before too long.
   
  (*occasionally questionable)


----------



## Mooses9

could anyone direct me to where you guys are buying your balanced headphone plugs for DIY? searched but cannot find. any help is apreciated


----------



## silverharbinger

Quote: 





mooses9 said:


> could anyone direct me to where you guys are buying your balanced headphone plugs for DIY? searched but cannot find. any help is apreciated


 

 You might want to check double helix cable's website. They have some balanced connectors for DIY, and they may carry some others. Peter is super quick to respond to emails in my experience.


----------



## silverharbinger

The 71b showed up yesterday. I barely had any time to test it out after charging was done, but wow, just WOW!
   
  I had no idea my my SE535s could push bass like that. In general everything sounds darker as I've read, but the treble and mids are strong too. It's great for pretty much everything I got to try, phenomenal really, but I can see some issues. Listening to some tracks where the timing isn't perfect intentionally or a sound is more sustained to catch a beat in some of the more detailed tracks the amp seems to lose the sound. It's like it drops a layer occasionally, but I'm not sure if this is because I'm going single ended all the way and this should really be listened to balanced or not.
   
  I'll have a better idea when my balanced cables are ready to go in a few weeks (give or take). Very pleased though.


----------



## Stoney

Connectors for RSA: I posted a long message or two about where I got them and wiring diagrams per Ray Samuels.  Let's see if I can find them.  Try searching under my name.  
   
  Here is one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/502696/rsa-sr71b-quad-mono-balanced-img-1-17-review-pg-32-34-68-updated-4-2013-for-improved-sound/1020#post_9598459
   
  Here, I constructed a message with everything one needs to know to wire the RSA Kobiconn balanced connector.  (Note that Cardas can do this for you.) http://www.head-fi.org/t/671311/designing-balance-cable-for-ray-samuels-rsa-sr-71b-latest-version#post_9748119
   
   

   Quote: 





stoney said:


> *About the on-cable plug for Ray Samuels Audio (RSA) portable balanced amplifiers:*
> 
> The novel aspect of RSA amps is the innovative use of a particular connector to provide a balanced interface of small size.
> The connector is normally used for cameras but has been shown to work very well for this purpose.
> ...


----------



## silverharbinger

After several weeks into using the device I think it's time for a follow-up. The initial amp I received that I had detected some timing issues with became much worse the following day. It developed quite a bit of static and had volume adjustment issues. I worked with Ray on it, who was prompt and quick, and a bad capacitor was to blame. Since then, I've had it back for several weeks and it's been great to listen to. Sometimes little problems will pop up, but I'll reset the rig and things will be fine again. I can't directly fault the 71-B in these instances, because honestly it could be anything, including my going on 3 year old occasionally temperamental iphone. That will be replaced soon, but that's a whole other story.
  
 I've used the 71B+HP-P1 rig now in car audio and a few home theater systems and it has been great for all of that. In fact, it has sounded significantly better than the other sources in most of these rigs based on my experience, but these were not high-end systems to begin with. I'm away from home now, but when I get back I'll have time to get my IEM cables re-terminated for balanced and try it out.


----------



## M Coupe

Question- I have the Intruder that is about 1 week old. Is it basically the same as the 71B minus the dac? If so, I can say that it sounds amazing with my Shure SE846 and Audeze LCD 2.2. I mainly use my Audeze with my Woo Audio WA6-SE but I had to try it out. Also, I am using Ted Allen's balanced silver cables. Great Job Ray!

If it is different, please disregard.


----------



## Mooses9

m coupe said:


> Question-* I have the Intruder that is about 1 week old. Is it basically the same as the 71B minus the dac?* If so, I can say that it sounds amazing with my Shure SE846 and Audeze LCD 2.2. I mainly use my Audeze with my Woo Audio WA6-SE but I had to try it out. Also, I am using Ted Allen's balanced silver cables. Great Job Ray!
> 
> If it is different, please disregard.


 
  
 it has been said i believe by ray himself that the 71-b is just the same as the intruder but no dac, you can upgrade the 71b to the intruder spec gains.


----------



## silverharbinger

mooses9 said:


> it has been said i believe by ray himself that the 71-b is just the same as the intruder but no dac, you can upgrade the 71b to the intruder spec gains.


 
 Maybe I'm mistaken on this, but I thought that the 71-B did not have a DAC. The website doesn't mention it at all.


----------



## Mooses9

silverharbinger said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken on this, but I thought that the 71-B did not have a DAC. The website doesn't mention it at all.


 
  
 right, the sr-71b has no dac, its just basicly the same amp section like the intruder, you can send off your 71b to ray and you can get the gains of the intruder, hi gain being +21, you dont gain the dac obviously


----------



## M Coupe

I was just on a trip and it was the first time I have taken my RSA with me.  It was funny watching people try to figure out what the hell was underneath my iphone...and why my headphones had a funny connector.  After a few minutes of curiosity from folks, I dropped the pair in my pocket and blended in again lol.  Anyone ever travel with their RSA?  Similar experience?


----------



## zitounesup

mooses9 said:


> right, the sr-71b has no dac, its just basicly the same amp section like the intruder, you can send off your 71b to ray and you can get the gains of the intruder, hi gain being +21, you dont gain the dac obviously


 
  
 According to some emails I exchange with Ray if you bought your SR-71B recently it will contain the gain upgrade already. Also still according to him, the SR-71B and Intruder _"are very close & it is hard to tell which is which"._
 So the sound signature might be very slightly different.


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> According to some emails I exchange with Ray if you bought your SR-71B recently it will contain the gain upgrade already. Also still according to him, the SR-71B and Intruder _"are very close & it is hard to tell which is which"._
> So the sound signature might be very slightly different.




Yeah I bought my 71 used off here and the previous owner sent it in for the upgrade. 

Thats cool to hear that there isnt any huge significant differences between the 2 amps. I personally like the 71 because I use my own dac so I just need a amp so paying a premium for something im not going to use doesbt make sense to me thats just me though.

Im really surprised how much my opinion has changed.about the 71b once I went from se to be toxic silver poison cables...I havent used my ibasso pb2 at all. The 71b is just a phenomenal amp


----------



## zitounesup

mooses9 said:


> Yeah I bought my 71 used off here and the previous owner sent it in for the upgrade.
> 
> Thats cool to hear that there isnt any huge significant differences between the 2 amps. I personally like the 71 because I use my own dac so I just need a amp so paying a premium for something im not going to use doesbt make sense to me thats just me though.
> 
> Im really surprised how much my opinion has changed.about the 71b once I went from se to be toxic silver poison cables...I havent used my ibasso pb2 at all. The 71b is just a phenomenal amp


 
  
 How would you describe the change *Mooses9*? Am also interested in that amp.


----------



## funglouis

I personally own both. I like the 71b more than the intruder. 71b's sound is more warm than the intruder but the intruder is more detailed in every aspect. The sound is thicker as well. Just depends on what you like. I can completely tell which one is 71b and intruder when I listen to them.


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> How would you describe the change *Mooses9*? Am also interested in that amp.


 
 honestly i cannot say, as i have only heard the sr-71b...ive heard the differences is minimal. between the b and intruder


----------



## zitounesup

mooses9 said:


> honestly i cannot say, as i have only heard the sr-71b...ive heard the differences is minimal. between the b and intruder


 
 Have you compared SE versus balanced output?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I recall Ray saying something about the SR-71b is a quad mono amp, and Intruder uses fewer chips and is a dual stereo amp. For what I use the amp for, Ray thought staying with the SR-71b was a better choice. I mostly use it as a desktop amp with full size balanced headphones, with a desktop DAC.


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> Have you compared SE versus balanced output?


 
 yes i have tested sing ended. i am using the toxic cable silver poison and it was 3.5mm single ended, i gave it a good listen, sent off the cable to be reterminated to rsa balanced.
  
 in my opinion between the 2 i was completely blown away from balanced in and out... the setup goes:
  
 Westone W4/r Shure Se535 Bronze
 Iriver IHP-140
 Sys-concepts custom cable
 Toxic Cable Silver Poison Balanced Cable
 RSA SR-71B Amp
 Ibasso db2 DAC
 RSA male to Hirose Male Toxic Cable Interconnect
  
 On first impression i felt the soundstage to be wider, i felt the imaging to be pitch black no floor noise or nothing.....people make a big stink when you say what you think the benifits of going balanced are..so take it with a grain of salt. 
  


headphoneaddict said:


> I recall Ray saying something about the SR-71b is a quad mono amp, and Intruder uses fewer chips and is a dual stereo amp. For what I use the amp for, Ray thought staying with the SR-71b was a better choice. I mostly use it as a desktop amp with full size balanced headphones, with a desktop DAC.


 
 hmmm interesting.when looking at the price differences, its hard to bewlieve the intruder could be so much greater than the 71b as its only 50.00 more than the 71b.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

mooses9 said:


> hmmm interesting.when looking at the price differences, its hard to bewlieve the intruder could be so much greater than the 71b as its only 50.00 more than the 71b.




I got the distinct impression that Ray thought the SR-71B (amp section) was a little more advanced than the Intruder (amp section).


----------



## Mooses9

headphoneaddict said:


> I got the distinct impression that Ray thought the SR-71B (amp section) was a little more advanced than the Intruder (amp section).


 
 well my thought process is that the sr-71b is $650.00 and the intruder is $700.00 i would say logic would tell you one of 2 things, the dac section is a 50.00 dac section OR they are split between the dac and amp being $350.00 for dac and $350.00 for the amp.
  
 in my observation i would expect that a dedicated amp that is $650.00 is going to be more complex in its hardware and circuitry ie: mono quad balanced output. and having the kind of power its capable of putting out.
  
 thats just logic observation, i could be wrong but it makes sense to me


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

mooses9 said:


> well my thought process is that the sr-71b is $650.00 and the intruder is $700.00 i would say logic would tell you one of 2 things, the dac section is a 50.00 dac section OR they are split between the dac and amp being $350.00 for dac and $350.00 for the amp.
> 
> in my observation i would expect that a dedicated amp that is $650.00 is going to be more complex in its hardware and circuitry ie: mono quad balanced output. and having the kind of power its capable of putting out.
> 
> thats just logic observation, i could be wrong but it makes sense to me




So, we're actually saying the same thing.


----------



## Mooses9

headphoneaddict said:


> So, we're actually saying the same thing.


 
 essentially yes. i think its kinda gimmicky though, becuase people perceive the intruder to be better because more expensive has to be better right? thats the line of thought most people have.
  
 rerading on rays site, the intruder mentions nothing about quad mono balanced, balanced output. however the sr-71b does.
  
 egh either way i really enjoy my 71b its a phenomenal asmplifier


----------



## zitounesup

The SR-71B has clearly more advanced amp section compared to the Intruder. 
  
 The amp section in the Intruder has less hardware: 
 - price wise they are (almost) the same: the price of the DAC section comes at a cost - it's certainly not 50US - as you guys pointed out
 - Ray never mentioned the details of it: if it was the same as the SR-71B he would have advertised it for sure
  
 But the most important is how they sound right ?  the sound sig is very close according to Ray. I'd go for the SR-71B as i have already a portable DAC. Looking forward to it


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> The SR-71B has clearly more advanced amp section compared to the Intruder.
> 
> The amp section in the Intruder has less hardware:
> *- price wise they are (almost) the same: the price of the DAC section comes at a cost - it's certainly not 50US - as you guys pointed out*
> ...


 
 i was just generalizing, if both amps are somewhat the same but one is 50.00 more with a dac section and supposed to be better amp section for 50.00 more clearly the intruder would be the pick of the litter however i agree with you, its not a 50.00 dac section, but theres no way that both amps almost cost the same but one is better than another and offers more ie: intruder
  
 i too use my own external dac ibasso db2 with my sr-71b and love the both together


----------



## zitounesup

mooses9 said:


> i too use my own external dac ibasso db2 with my sr-71b and love the both together


 
 Do you use them in balanced mode?


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> Do you use them in balanced mode?


 
 yes i have a toxic silver poison cable balanced (for my w4r) and a whiplash twag 2 eclipse balanced (for my se535) then i have a Balanced RSA male to Balanced Ibasso hirose male Toxic Silver poison cable, completely balanced.
  
 personally i found there to be a big difference between single ended and balanced, but it stired up a bunch of worms on another thread about what i thought the benifits of balanced were.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

mooses9 said:


> yes i have a toxic silver poison cable balanced (for my w4r) and a whiplash twag 2 eclipse balanced (for my se535) then i have a Balanced RSA male to Balanced Ibasso hirose male Toxic Silver poison cable, completely balanced.
> 
> personally i found there to be a big difference between single ended and balanced, but it stired up a bunch of worms on another thread about what i thought the benifits of balanced were.:rolleyes:




Sometimes balanced doesn't sound much different than single ended which is just as good, except for a little more power in balanced mode (ZDT, EF6, HiFi-M8). But with the SR-71b the single ended output is a little darker and less spacious sounding, and definitely a bit less powerful than balanced. It's just because of the way the amp is designed I guess. 

This is why the new F-35 Lightning makes sense - it's got incredible punch and power with a similar spacious and open sound as the SR-71b, but in a smaller form factor because there doesn't need to be room for a 1/8" jack on the front. I need to get more details on the F-35, which sounds fantastic .


----------



## zitounesup

headphoneaddict said:


> This is why the new F-35 Lightning makes sense - it's got incredible punch and power with a similar spacious and open sound as the SR-71b, but in a smaller form factor because there doesn't need to be room for a 1/8" jack on the front. I need to get more details on the F-35, which sounds fantastic .


 
 Well, let us know if you have more info; am interested!


----------



## bmichels

I am *looking for a Balanced portable AMP* to go with my JH Roxane and my "may be to come" AK240 DAP that has a Balanced (clean ??) LO  (today I have a RWAK100).
  
 But, I must say that* I am lost in the RaySamuel Range !*  Just for portable Balanced Amps, he offers 4 amps: "The intruder", "the Lightning", "SR-71b" & "The Predator" !!  
  
  
- So, Is the SR-71b still the BEST of this line of Balanced Amps ? Isn't the NEW F-35 Lightning better (as Balanced only) ?
  
- Also, I can't find it's *output Impedance *! So is it OK with very low impedance IEM like the 15 ohm JH Roxane that I have on order ?  
  
- The SR-71b is not new ! Are there now on the market other *better portable balanced Amps* ? 
  
 thanks in advance


----------



## Mooses9

bmichels said:


> I am *looking for a Balanced portable AMP* to go with my JH Roxane and my "may be to come" AK240 DAP that has a Balanced (clean ??) LO  (today I have a RWAK100).
> 
> But, I must say that* I am lost in the RaySamuel Range !*  Just for portable Balanced Amps, he offers 4 amps: "The intruder", "the Lightning", "SR-71b" & "The Predator" !!
> 
> ...


 
 IMO the 71b is the best, i love love love love love mine, yes it is great for very low or very high output impedance headphones, for instance i use my se535 which are considered sensitive, and then i use my 100ohm etymotic er4pt, low gain on 535 high on er4pt perfecto.


----------



## onlychild

I love my f-35 paired with rwak120-b. It's the perfect size for the ak120

Ray makes some incredible amps that can drive sensitive iems like my jh16s with ZERO hiss and Just as easily, my LCD-X and LCD-2

I had the rxmk3-b+ for a wile but returned it cause I couldn't stand the hiss on my 16s. 

If you are not going to use single ended, consider the f-35


----------



## jamato8

If you are considering a solid investment in your musical enjoyment and incredible service, Rays amps are the way to go. When a violin sounds like a violin, how do you improve on that?


----------



## Canadian411

So SR71b is better than ALO MK3b ?
  
 And anyone knows the full spec of SR71b (with intruder spec update) like ALO on their website ?
  
*ALO Rx Mk3-b+*
 Gain : low/med/high = -3dB, +3dB and +12dB
 Output Power (Balanced) : 32Ω -> 640mW , 50Ω -> 630mW, 300Ω -> 150mW, 600Ω -> 80mW
 Output Power (Single Ended) : 32Ω -> 320mW, 50Ω -> 220mW, 300Ω -> 40, 600Ω -> 20mW
*Ray Samuels SR71b*
 Gain : low/med/high = ???
 Output Power (Balanced) : 32Ω -> ???, 50Ω -> ???, 300Ω -> ???, 600Ω -> ???
 Output Power (Single Ended) : 32Ω -> ???, 50Ω -> ???, 300Ω -> 40, 600Ω -> ???


----------



## wolfen68

canadian411 said:


> So SR71b is better than ALO MK3b ?


 
  
 I have an SR71b and was very interested in hearing the ALO options.  After reading enough reviews that mentioned hiss with the ALO's I lost interest.  Background hiss is a pet peeve of mine and the SR71b has zero hiss.


----------



## Canadian411

wolfen68 said:


> I have an SR71b and was very interested in hearing the ALO options.  After reading enough reviews that mentioned hiss with the ALO's I lost interest.  Background hiss is a pet peeve of mine and the SR71b has zero hiss.


 

 Ya I read few issues with ALO Mk3b, that hissing when connecting power plug is bit annoying.
 I am just curious what is the SR71b spec as oppose to ALO, as for the amp people say SRB71b = 2D, ALO = 3D, pretty interesting conclusion.. 
  
 I guess I wait for the mk3b fix.


----------



## onlychild

Hissing is all the time with sensitive IEMs, not just when connecting power plug and that was with the b+ model with the lowest gain set at -3


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

zitounesup said:


> Well, let us know if you have more info; am interested!


 
  
 My review from a few weeks ago:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ray-samuels-audio-f-35-lightning/reviews/10114
  


> *RSA F-35 Lightning Review*
> 
> *HISTORY*:  My first portable headphone amplifier was the Ray Samuels Tomahawk in 2007.  I needed it because my Shure E4c were not very efficient and needed more power to wake them up or energize them, and my Sennheiser HD600 were much more demanding and needed significantly more power than my iPod could supply - without the amplifier the HD600 felt dull and bland, while the E4c lacked impact and dynamics.  An amplifier transformed them both, and thus began my Head-Fi journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian411

headphoneaddict said:


> My review from a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ray-samuels-audio-f-35-lightning/reviews/10114


 
 Wow this is very helpful, thanks, I certainly liked LCD2.2 with SR71b than Burson full desktop amps. SR71b is really powerful to drive planar headphones.
 Just to confirm, that gain (three levels of gain 3,6,21), is that a intruder spec ?
  
 My old sr71b had like 3,6,11 and got updated to 3,6,21. Is that correct ?
 And do you know the output watts per ohm by chance ?
  
 Thanks,
 D.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

canadian411 said:


> Wow this is very helpful, thanks, I certainly liked LCD2.2 with SR71b than Burson full desktop amps. SR71b is really powerful to drive planar headphones.
> Just to confirm, that gain (three levels of gain 3,6,21), is that a intruder spec ?
> 
> My old sr71b had like 3,6,11 and got updated to 3,6,21. Is that correct ?
> ...


 
  
 Yes, my SR-71b is updated to the latest gain levels, like Intruder.  
  
 I don't know the power output levels or the SR-71b, but it's got to be over 1 watt before clipping (not sure it's hitting 2 watts). It's able to play about 3-5 dB louder than the F-35 with the balanced HE-6.  The high gain is most helpful when using a low output voltage source, like an iPod. It's not needed for a good source and a normal headphone like HE-500 or LCD-2.


----------



## SDBiotek

I realize this thread has been inactive for a while, but I would appreciate it if any RSA SR-71B owners could share if they have tried the amp with ciems. I like the extra bit of spaciousness and detail that I get using my Noble Audio K10 balanced, but there is pronounced hiss with CEntrance HiFi M8 and ALO RX MkIII B+. The RSA Protector has a blacker background, but sounds a bit dark. How does the SR-71B sound in comparison? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## M Coupe

Not sure on 71B but my Intruder is not dark...and I like dark. I believe they are similar minus quad vs dual mono.

Good luck.


----------



## SDBiotek

m coupe said:


> SD biotech...Gilead?
> 
> No idea on 71B but my Intruder is not dark...and I like dark.
> 
> Good luck.


 

 Nope, not Gilead, but I have worked for various biotech and pharmaceutical companies for a long time. Thanks for sharing about the Intruder. From what I have read about it, the amp section is similar to that of the SR-71B, so it seems like it should sound similar.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

sdbiotek said:


> I realize this thread has been inactive for a while, but I would appreciate it if any RSA SR-71B owners could share if they have tried the amp with ciems. I like the extra bit of spaciousness and detail that I get using my Noble Audio K10 balanced, but there is pronounced hiss with CEntrance HiFi M8 and ALO RX MkIII B+. The RSA Protector has a blacker background, but sounds a bit dark. How does the SR-71B sound in comparison? Thanks for your insights!


 
  
 The SR-71b is more open and airy sounding than my old Protector was.  It's also more spacious, with larger soundstage in all directions.  And lastly, it's less aggressive sounding than my old protector and more transparent and natural sounding. It's good with CIEM but the balanced output sounds the best, while the 1/8" output sounds a little dull when compared to the balanced output.  It brightens up dark sounding headphones better than my F-35 Lightning, in a similar way to the M8. 
  
 But, I don't hear hiss with either of these amps.


----------



## SDBiotek

Thank you HeadphoneAddict for the very helpful post. I may pick up a RSA SR-71B and see how it pairs with my ciems and headphones.


----------



## wolfen68

sdbiotek said:


> I realize this thread has been inactive for a while, but I would appreciate it if any RSA SR-71B owners could share if they have tried the amp with ciems. I like the extra bit of spaciousness and detail that I get using my Noble Audio K10 balanced, but there is pronounced hiss with CEntrance HiFi M8 and ALO RX MkIII B+. The RSA Protector has a blacker background, but sounds a bit dark. How does the SR-71B sound in comparison? Thanks for your insights!


 
  
 I have used the SR71B with my JH13's.  The main issue is that the SR71B sounds OK with them single ended, but of course the balanced output is where that amp shines.  For some time now I have had my JH13's wired with a balanced connection...the problem is that while every other headphone I have sounds great in balanced mode, the JH13's do not.  The soundstage sounds "blown open" in a bad way and they just don't have the balance they normally do.  I would expect a SR71B would drive a ciem just fine, as long as you research from others that your ciem plays nice in balanced mode.


----------



## SDBiotek

wolfen68 said:


> I have used the SR71B with my JH13's.  The main issue is that the SR71B sounds OK with them single ended, but of course the balanced output is where that amp shines.  For some time now I have had my JH13's wired with a balanced connection...the problem is that while every other headphone I have sounds great in balanced mode, the JH13's do not.  The soundstage sounds "blown open" in a bad way and they just don't have the balance they normally do.  I would expect a SR71B would drive a ciem just fine, as long as you research from others that your ciem plays nice in balanced mode.



Hi Wolfen, thanks for sharing. I actually did pick up a used SR-71B, but only received it yesterday and haven't had much time to try it. I don't have a good handle on the sound signature yet. So far, I can say that it doesn't have the hiss issue my other portable balanced amps have with the Noble K10. It definitely sounds better in balanced mode. I don't seem to get the more "out of my head" soundstage as I do with the other amps, and the overall presentation is darker and more intimate. Bass is powerful, but seems a little less refined. There is a smooth quality to the sound, though, which I like. I suspect I will end up liking the SR-71B better paired up with full size headphones. The K10s seem like they are missing some soundstage depth, airiness, and a touch of detail with this amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If you are going to be using only single ended headphones then I'd pick the RSA P-51 over the SR-71b, for a similar sound signature although with less power.  But if you need gobs of power the SR-71b is a better choice, as long as it's used in balanced mode.  
  
 The SR-71b 1/8" jack is for those who want to occasionally use a single ended headphone; but to my ears, when compared side by side I find that the single ended output sounds a little more closed in and bland vs the balanced jack.  In general, the SR-71b 1/8" output is still very nice, but the P-51 or the SR-71b balanced output will be more spacious, airy, and detailed sounding.
  
 The P-51 sounds more like what a single ended SR-71b should be.  I often which I still had mine.


----------



## SDBiotek

I'm going to try out the Blackbird with my LCD-XC also, using the stock Audeze balanced cable, too.


----------



## hemtmaker

How do you find the synergy between the blackbird and the LCD XC? Thanks



sdbiotek said:


> I'm going to try out the Blackbird with my LCD-XC also, using the stock Audeze balanced cable, too.


----------



## LFC_SL

headphoneaddict said:


> My review from a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ray-samuels-audio-f-35-lightning/reviews/10114


 
  
 Have you heard the Duet amp? Tnx


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

lfc_sl said:


> Have you heard the Duet amp? Tnx


 
  
 I have a few impressions in here - Duet is very nice and was great with Grados, but it does have a little too much hiss for using with IEM - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/colorado-springs-7-13-08-mini-meet-report-apogee-mini-dac-vs-duet-shootout-he60-hev70-vs-hp-1000-vs-ps-1-more-346721/#post4515237
  
 The biggest complaint about the Duet and Mini-DAC headphone out were the somewhat 2D soundstage when driving headphones, which was not as deep and immersive as the mini-DAC XLR outputs into a nicer amp.  I think the SR-71b and F-35 (or P-51) are a better amp, but by how much I can't say since I haven't heard a Duet in years.


----------



## hemtmaker

Anyone used SR71B with the AK240? I wonder if the amp section of the AK240 is already as good as the SR71B. Thanks


----------



## Canadian411

hemtmaker said:


> Anyone used SR71B with the AK240? I wonder if the amp section of the AK240 is already as good as the SR71B. Thanks


 
  
 Never had DAP but as an amp, to be honest I was never impressed with SR71b, that's my years of years of experience with SR71b.  I know there are lot of people who like this amp but for me it's didn't do anything, just nothing special about it.
  
 For portable I might go Hugo but for now I am done with portable gears.


----------



## SDBiotek

headphoneaddict said:


> I have a few impressions in here - Duet is very nice and was great with Grados, but it does have a little too much hiss for using with IEM - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/colorado-springs-7-13-08-mini-meet-report-apogee-mini-dac-vs-duet-shootout-he60-hev70-vs-hp-1000-vs-ps-1-more-346721/#post4515237
> 
> The biggest complaint about the Duet and Mini-DAC headphone out were the somewhat 2D soundstage when driving headphones, which was not as deep and immersive as the mini-DAC XLR outputs into a nicer amp.  I think the SR-71b and F-35 (or P-51) are a better amp, but by how much I can't say since I haven't heard a Duet in years.


 
 I think LFC_SL is referring to the ALO Audio Duet balanced portable amp. The ALO Duet is supposed to work well with iems, but there aren't too many reviews of it yet.
  
 The SR-71B works fine with my Noble K10s (using custom balanced cable), but it has a way of smoothing over the sound that seems to rob the K10s of some of their airiness and detail, and I get less of an "out of my head" presentation compared to other portable balanced amps I have tried. It doesn't sound bad at all, but I think I am not much into the RSA house sound. I can see how that might be desirable if you have a lot of harsh-sounding recordings in your music collection, though.


----------



## LFC_SL

Yeah sorry, the Cypher Labs Duet that is  Heard Alo MK3 (not the 'plus' version) and was impressed by scale but need quieter background due to my iem.

Have fond memories of Tomahawk amp which I had few years ago but it is hard to blind buy RSA when their competitors distribute outside of USA.

David who runs CL posted recently there will also be a new CL amp end of July, speculation it will be smaller iem amp based on FB postings


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

sdbiotek said:


> I think LFC_SL is referring to the ALO Audio Duet balanced portable amp. The ALO Duet is supposed to work well with iems, but there aren't too many reviews of it yet.
> 
> The SR-71B works fine with my Noble K10s (using custom balanced cable), but it has a way of smoothing over the sound that seems to rob the K10s of some of their airiness and detail, and I get less of an "out of my head" presentation compared to other portable balanced amps I have tried. It doesn't sound bad at all, but I think I am not much into the RSA house sound. I can see how that might be desirable if you have a lot of harsh-sounding recordings in your music collection, though.


 
  
 (1) WHY would anyone RE-USE the name of a popular product from another company? I wonder why Apogee wouldn't "trademark" the name for their product. It was still fun going back and reading our impression of Click and Clack (car talk guys) but for the audio world.
  
 (2) Also, In my opinion the SR-71b and F-35 don't have the "RSA house sound". Neither amp is slightly aggressive sounding like my Tomahawk or Protector were. The balanced output is very open and crisp yet slightly darker, smoother, and more refined sounding than my DACmini which could possibly be described as more aggressive than the SR-71b yet universally acclaimed as "neutral to a fault".
  
 If what I describe is actually the current house sound then I take this back, but back in the 2007-2009 days some of the RSA amps were described as being slightly aggressive and more energetic with an increased midrange warmth. Now it mostly a midrange warmth without the edge, but they've also opened up a lot.


----------



## SDBiotek

My RSA amp experience is limited to the Protector and the SR-71B, paired with my ciems, so please take my comments with a grain of salt. Neither of those amps sounds aggressive to me, but they are definitely darker and have some midrange warmth compared with my other portable amps.
  
 Now, if I could just find my SR-71B, I could finally try it with my Audeze LCD-XCs...apparently the last time I used it I stored it in a logical location, so of course I can't find it now.
  
 As for the "other" Duet (it's actually Cypher Labs, not ALO Audio), I imagine there are many products in general with the same name. Doing a Google search for "Duet" turns up some funny shopping results.


----------



## Canadian411

Yape I had 2 sr71b none impressed me..
I don't really like the warm sounding or dark sounding amp. IMO should be neutral.

Do you think alo mk3+ is more aggressive and has more synergy?

And CLAS -db didn't impressed me. Is there any better portable dac except hugo? Hugo looks like a childtoy to me.


----------



## SDBiotek

To HeadphoneAddict or anyone else: just curious about how the RSA SR-71A sounds compared to the SR-71B? I know it is not balanced, but wonder if it sounds similar.


----------



## wolfen68

sdbiotek said:


> To HeadphoneAddict or anyone else: just curious about how the RSA SR-71A sounds compared to the SR-71B? I know it is not balanced, but wonder if it sounds similar.


 
 SR71A is a nice amp...RSA sound and no hiss with IEM's.  Single ended it is significantly better than the SR71B..more dynamic with a fun punchy sound that provides some more "grunt" as compared to the original SR71.  The SR71B on the other hand really shines in balanced mode.  It's also dead silent and in that mode sounds better than the SR71A with better soundstage, instrument separation and placement, and deeper bass.


----------



## SDBiotek

wolfen68, thanks for the comparison.


----------



## lwells

I find the RSA Protector / SR71B comparisons interesting.  
  
 I briefly owned both.  Neither sounds aggressive to me, but the Protector could be interpreted as 'more' aggressive maybe.  The SR71B is more airy.  It just sounds bigger.  The Protector has sounded a bit more grainy to me.  
  
 This was using my balanced W4rs.


----------



## Blurpapa

Hi guys. Sorry to dig up an old thread but I've recently dug up my old SR-71B but for the life of me I cannot find the charger.

May I trouble you guys to help me take a picture of the charger for the amp please? If it has any technical details on it, such as voltage or mAh I can try to hunt for a suitabel charger for it.

Thank you very much in advance.
John


----------



## Audio Addict (Oct 11, 2020)

Blurpapa said:


> Hi guys. Sorry to dig up an old thread but I've recently dug up my old SR-71B but for the life of me I cannot find the charger.
> 
> May I trouble you guys to help me take a picture of the charger for the amp please? If it has any technical details on it, such as voltage or mAh I can try to hunt for a suitabel charger for it.
> 
> ...



Drop Ray an email at rsaudio@raysamuelsaudio.com

The batteries do stop taking a charge overtime.  Also there was an update and if yours was bought before the update, Ray will update it for no charge.  You just cover shipping.


----------



## Blurpapa

Audio Addict said:


> Drop Ray an email at rsaudio@raysamuelsaudio.com
> 
> The batteries do stop taking a charge overtime.  Also there was an update and if yours was bought before the update, Ray will update it for no charge.  You just cover shipping.


Thanks Audio Addict!! Really appreciate the advice and the reminder, as I did buy mine before the gain update. 
Cheers


----------

